#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-25
<wrst> hey chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> guess what?
<chris4585> the suspense is killing me, I'm finally on arch again
<chris4585> sadly I had to remove windows (I know) and ubuntu which I didn't really want, but apparently cfdisk had issues reading my partition table
<wrst> chris4585: cool how you liking it?
<chris4585> I'm still setting it up
<wrst> and chris4585 I've used gparted to do the partitioning and then just install to that partition skipping cfdisk
<chris4585> but yeah so far I do like it
<wrst> partitioning on arch stinks in the setup :)
<chris4585> I would have done that but every livecd I kept putting in my computer wouldn't get past the loading
<wrst> weird
<chris4585> yes very annoying, I think I screwed my cd drive, like my last one somehow..
<chris4585> anyway I must reboot
<wrst> happy rebooting
<chris4585> there we go, mostly everything is in place besides awn :)
<wrst> cool,
<wrst> I'm a fan of arch chris4585 as you know
<wrst> i was afraid stability would be an issue but I hate to say it but its been much more stable for me than ubuntu
<chris4585> yeah, I'm just happy I can use gnome shell now happily
<wrst> yeah gnome shell in ubuntu even in the oneric (spelling) is still lacking
<chris4585> mhm
<chris4585> wrst, how do you search for packages in pacman?
<chris4585> its been a while lol
<chris4585> wrst, http://i.imgur.com/2FUtj.png
<chris4585> behold :D
<wrst> chris4585: nice
<wrst> and chris4585 to search is pacman -Ss
<wrst> I use gnome package kit also if you like a graphical frontend and it works really nicely
<cyberanger> GUI too Gooey for me
<wrst> cyberanger: some of us like pretty things
<cyberanger> and some of us like the KISS principle
<wrst> ha cyberanger I like clicky clicky pointy pointy
<wrst> cyberanger:  we will have to pick this argument up in about 45 minutes gotta get headed to work :)
<cyberanger> lol, ok
 * cyberanger waits 5 more minutes
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: you back at a nice comphy gooey terminal
<wrst> ok cyberanger I'm here now :)
<wrst> got delayed getting breakfast
<cyberanger> lol, food is good, clocking on time is also good
<cyberanger> that got me wondering, how many accountants gotta be at work before 6am
<cyberanger> I kinda thought that was a 9-5 profession
<wrst> ha before 7AM when you are in the construction business everyone is up early :)
<cyberanger> right, 7am, just awake & leaving before 6am
<cyberanger> still, wow
<cyberanger> do what you gotta do, right?
<wrst> ha ha yeah well I'm not a morning person but everything else about the job is good for me so I can take that one
<cyberanger> yeah, I know that, had to get up at 330 am , leave my place at 430 am, clock in at 5am to sell donuts (actually not a bad job, in ways better than IT)
<wrst> hey just having a job is a good thing right now cyberanger
<cyberanger> indeed :-/
<wrst> yeah trying to find work... not so easy of any type
<cyberanger> yeah, high spirits, but not dissolusioned from the fact it's not the easiest of time
<wrst> yeah so whatever the job its just good to get a paycheck
<pace_t_zulu> orangeninja: ping
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: how's it going?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ok ...  you?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: all my free time has been spent working on my house
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: good enough, and house work is good
<cyberanger> done some of that myself
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: how is the house going?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it is a lot of work ... right now i am doing most of it on my own ..
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but i am very excited about it
<wrst> that is cool pace_t_zulu
<wrst> we have bought another house or in process and thought ours was sold... until this morning :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that didn't make complete sense to me
<pace_t_zulu> maybe just because it is monday
<wrst> oh yeah it didn't to me either...
<wrst> we are in the process of buying a house, and thought we had our current one sold until this morning and something has happened on the financing with the folks buying ours
<cyberanger> wrst: ouch
<cyberanger> so that nice little bit about buying and selling on the same day didn't happen, that's a mess
<wrst> cyberanger: no well, yeah it happened but I would have thought you would make sure before you signed papers ona  house
<wrst> but either way we were going to buy this other house so its just complicated our life for a month or two until we get our current sold
<cyberanger> the key words there are think & make sure
<cyberanger> some people make sure not to think
<wrst> yes cyberanger I agree, but could be something out of their control who knows
<wrst> anyway, cyberanger, want to buy a house? :)
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah true, health and life insurance have gotten worthless, and hence can wreak finances in a heartbeat
<cyberanger> for example
<cyberanger> and yeah, I want to buy one
 * cyberanger looks at wallet, sees more dust than paper
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger well you're no good then ;)
<cyberanger> maybe next decade
<cyberanger> what can I say, accountants know how to control money, geeks spend
<cyberanger> this gizmo looks better than last months
<wrst> what gizmo cyberanger?
<cyberanger> one I can't resist (in 2008 it was a fancy laptop, in 2010 it was a smartphone, in 2011 it's realizing my wallet is a symbol for not buying a gadget this year)
<cyberanger> *empty wallet*
<cyberanger> I think if I had something on my mind atm, it'd be a custom built server
<cyberanger> or a custom built router
<wrst> or both? :)
<cyberanger> if possible perhaps
<wrst> i'm happy with my store bought router, but I'm starting to think a slightly more powerful server woudl be nice
<wrst> I may add a little more ram to mine
<cyberanger> well, I am happy with my router, however I like upgrading some parts of it
<cyberanger> the wireless access point mainly
<wrst> interesting sounds like a fun project
<cyberanger> well, in a few months it should be
<cyberanger> a few ubiquiti bullets, perhaps a better configuration for squid
<cyberanger> upgrade the wifi and cache
<chris4585> wrst, I can't seem to get package kit running
<chris4585> any magical words I have to say first?
<wrst> chris4585: did you install it from the aur?
<chris4585> nope, I haven't got aur setup yet
<wrst> seems like i had to nab soemthing from the AUR let me do some looking
<wrst> but it was pretty painless best I recall
<chris4585> I think I found it...
<chris4585> maybe
<wrst> good what was it?
<wrst> chris4585: did you check the wiki out about the architecture set to auto issue?
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_GUI_Frontends#GNOME.2FGTK.2B
<chris4585> well I think I'm close, I half it installed I just don't know how to execute it
<chris4585> but it'll have to wait until I get back
<chris4585> I take that back..
<chris4585> looks like I found it
<wrst> oh just finding it in the menu?
<chris4585> wrst, basically, I searched for install and saw add/remove and I guess I just missed it in /usr/share/applications
<chris4585> I've used it previously on fedora and yeah I like packagekit
<wrst> ok showed up as add remove in gnome shell i think that's rightand the updater works too which is cool
<chris4585> yeah, I like it
<wrst> me too
<chris4585> hey wrst do you know how to get packagekit to display information from the aur?
<wrst> chris4585: no I don't not for sure if that is possible... it would be really cool if it did
<chris4585> ah alright, I thought it was a regular repository or something
<chris4585> yaourt works just aswell for what I want
<wrst> yeah well thing is the aur isn't really a repository for pacman.. I think i said that right?
<chris4585> I'm honestly not sure but it feels like one
<wrst> yes it does but if it were you wouldn't need yaourt
<wrst> i ran the testing repo for a while... that can get you in trouble :)
<chris4585> mhm
<chris4585> sometime soon I'm gonna backup my whole system, before in the past that was very useful
<wrst> ok chris4585 i see the deal the aur doesn't really have packages
<wrst> It contains package descriptions (PKGBUILDs) that allow you to compile a package from source with makepkg and then install it via pacman.
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> chris4585: ^^ from the AUR wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-26
<wrst> so yaourt makes the package i suppose?
<chris4585> yeah something like that
<chris4585> aur <3
<chris4585> I wish something existed like that for ubuntu...
<chris4585> I mean ppas are great but just don't compare to aur / yaurt
<wrst> no and I like how they are seperate really from the rest of the system
<wrst> on some that might be "suspect"
<wrst> and I have been loving not having to worry about release cycles
<chris4585> yeah
<webjocky> evening folks, anyone alive or JaBoI?
<wrst> hey webjocky
<wrst> and linuxman410
<webjocky> oh wow. response!
<linuxman410> wrst how are you
<linuxman410> webjocky how r u
<webjocky> not too bad - a bit shocked, I/O on IRC isn't what it used to be ;)
<wrst> good linuxman410 what you have going on today?
<linuxman410> wrst u ever tried zenix os
<wrst> no linuxman410 what is it?
<linuxman410> http://zenix-os.net/   this one
<wrst> webjocky: you may just be here at the wrong time o' day :)
<webjocky> might be..
<wrst> linuxman410:  that looks super light weight
<linuxman410> wrst yeah i know i am downloading it now
<wrst> cool
<webjocky> so I'm digging through google's massive db searching for a driver or any way to get my eSATA HDD working via 10.04 - to no avail. Was wondering if anybody could lend some advice. It's a Intel Marvell 88E6145 chipset.
<linuxman410> wrst all my machines are running lubuntu but one i only have one with the power to run ubuntu
<linuxman410> webjocky good luck i have a small form factor pc with marvell nic and it will not work with linux
<wrst> the esata the issue webjocky?
<webjocky> Doesn't show up in Disk Utility. BIOS sees the drive attached.
<webjocky> linuxman: thnx for the encouragement ;) - zenix looks pretty nice
<wrst> hmm webjocky I've used eSATA but never had issues
<wrst> you using a SATA from your motherboard?
<webjocky> yeah, everything I've read says that you have to mount the drive before use (obviously), but that it should just 'show up' under the Places menu.
<webjocky> Yes. eSATA & SATA from my mobo: Intel DP55KG
<webjocky> also have a 3rd pty RAID card installed - working fine.
<wrst> hmm webjocky does sudo fdisk -l show your hard drive?
 * webjocky opens terminal to find out
<wrst> that will atleast let you know if you are having an issue detecting the hardware or an issue mounting the drive
<webjocky> Well darnit, it's not listed.
<wrst> hmm well
<wrst> don't know what that means :)
<wrst> sounds like some part of that equation isn't being detected
<wrst> of coruse :)
<webjocky> I even got happy for a sec. Saw a 2TB device show up (size I'm looking for) - but then realized it's just my RAID5 (3x1TB drives)...
<webjocky> hmm. no secret places to look for crazy drivers? lol
<wrst> webjocky: looks like a problem that several have
<wrst> webjocky: seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647245
<wrst> points to a solution here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=851588
<webjocky> def. not - never occurred to me that ubuntuforums.org might actually have something to do with ubuntu... thnx, reading.
<wrst> :D
<webjocky> wow. that actually sounds promising. Thanks!
<wrst> webjocky: this appears to tell how to do it in ubuntu if you connect the dots:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681963
 * webjocky is skeptical, that looks waaaaay too easy.
<wrst> yeah i was thinking the same thing webjocky :)
<webjocky> we were right :)
<wrst> afraid of that :)
<webjocky> I'm running 10.04 Desktop.
<webjocky> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server = "is not installed"
<wrst> should all work out the same on that end of things
<wrst> you would have to substitute the kernel you are running
 * webjocky shows his n00b
<wrst> do a uname -a
<wrst> and that will tell you the kernel version
<webjocky> tnx for the tip
<wrst> wish we had a little more of an expert here than me :)
<webjocky> well, you're a step up from me so I'm happy for the moment :D
<webjocky> I tried the same command with my kernel version: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic  still says "is not installed"
<wrst> i'm a little doubtful about that not for sure what that does looks like a reboot would do the same thing
<wrst> hmm don't guess it would because that is taking the kernel modules out
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: Are you around?
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm betting not :)
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> how are you doing Xpistos?
<Xpistos> working on church website
<Xpistos> or church festival website
<wrst> ahh free work
<wrst> howdy ubuntulo1_
<wrst> uhh
<wrst> howdy Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: Thanks, and howdy!
<wrst> Unit193: good day?
<Unit193> wrst: Sure. I used telnet for IRC last night :D
<wrst> really... telnet? haven't used that in a LONG time :)
<Unit193> Doing it for IRC does make it much harder, but doable
<wrst> are you just telnetting into a server somewhere or is there more to this than I'm seeing Unit193?
<Unit193> telnet irc.freenode.net 667
<Unit193> 6667
<wrst> ahh really
<wrst> hmm
<Unit193> You need to respond to IRC server pings and prefix all messages with "privmsg #ubuntu-us-tn :This is my message"
<wrst> hmm let me try putty
<wrst> i'm on winders Unit193 so tried with the command prompt
<Unit193> Nice, putty 0.61?
<wrst> .60
<wrst> ok found my hostname..
<wrst> hmm seem to be having connection issues but good thing to know
<Unit193> You gotta be kinda quick
<wrst> hmm what do you do when you get tot hat point?
<Unit193> :adams.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** No Ident response  ?
<wrst> found a tut can't stay connected long enough :)
<Unit-Telnet> It worked
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> CAP LS
<Unit193> CAP REQ :identify-msg multi-prefix
<Unit193> PASS pass
<Unit193> USER Unit193 8 * :Unit-Telnet (Telnet)
<Unit193> NICK Unit-Telnet
<Unit193> CAP END
<Unit193> After that, you may want to identify to nickserv
<wrst> hmm my connection is quirky here at work let me try that at home
<wrst_telnet> hmm
<wrst> yep that worked
<Unit-Telnet> Not as easy?
<wrst> uhh no :)
<Unit-Telnet> But it is fun :P
<wrst> yes and could be useful
<Unit-Telnet> And you would see how it might be hard to stay connected (If you don't pong back, adios)
<wrst> ha ha yes
<wrst> I like my flashy client Unit193
<Unit-Telnet> But can you do that?
<Unit-Telnet> I kinda like this in a way, but irssi seems really easy after this :P
<wrst> do what? :)
<Unit-Telnet> You didn't see my version reply?
<wrst> irssi I can handle but I prefer weecaht as far as non gui goes
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> ahh yes I did :)
<Unit-Telnet> Fun? :D
<wrst> ha ha yes
<wrst> cyberanger: should use that all the times he likes primitive stuff
<Unit193> And you can give ctcp replys to people that didn't even request ^_^
<Unit-Telnet> He could figure out an easy way to keep it connected too...
<wrst> oh yes he is a master of such things
<cyberanger> wrst: use what
<cyberanger> and primitive, heh, it works, why change
<Unit193> cyberanger: Use telnet :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: over ssh, why?
<Unit193> cyberanger: We were talking about using telnet to connect to freenode directly (As I was doing it)
<cyberanger> that's unwise
<cyberanger> ah, yeah
<cyberanger> a royal pain
<cyberanger> (and were you actually using telnet)
<Unit193> privmsg ##ubuntu-us-tn :Yes I was
<Unit193> We on the same TZ?
<cyberanger> lol, was checking resopnse time, not realizing your telnet connection ended
<cyberanger> since one can modify version info and such
<cyberanger> but if they're doing it by hand, replying to an unexpected ctcp takes time
<Unit193> And you can't really get a ping
<Unit193> cyberanger: You should have a random ctcp version reply :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: random, why?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Random because you didn't request one at the time :P
<cyberanger> oh, unsolicited, yes
<Unit193> :D I don't even remember what it said (It was really late last night...()
<cyberanger> doesn't confirm telnet over xchaat
<cyberanger> since one can spoof with xchat
<Unit193> Hmmm... Didn't know that
<cyberanger> hence my ctcp
<cyberanger> I think the same goes for irssi too
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<chris4585> wrst, I just realized packagekit doesn't require password to do anything
<chris4585> I really like that
<cyberanger> chris4585: mixed blessing
<cyberanger> for you, an adept user, sole user of the machine, wise enough
<cyberanger> for an office setting, poor
<chris4585> cyberanger, yes well I'm sure there is a way to change that, but I lock my computer everytime I walk away from it
<cyberanger> yeah, which wouldn't work for an office
<chris4585> how many people work in the office with arch and packagekit?
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I'm not sure if fedora's settings are the same for packagekit
<chris4585> but I'm starting to like packagekit a lot now
<cyberanger> chris4585: in the US, or worldwide
<cyberanger> and linux overall, enough
<chris4585> worldwide
<chris4585> well besides google..
<cyberanger> yes, not everyone affords windows
<cyberanger> latin america, africa, the middle east & asia
<cyberanger> I'm not saying rival microsoft, meerly it is used, and a concern for that fact
<wrst> chris4585: yes im guessing some way to set that up?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-27
<wrst> with arch that could be scary updating without a password at times
<wrst> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/lubuntu-daily-iso-finally-available-for.html
<Unit193> Yep, and on the fridge too!
<Unit193> Isn't it great!
<wrst> that is good Unit193, I think provides a nice and real light weight ubuntu
<Unit193> Works on faster computers to make them even faster!
<wrst> oh yes Unit193 very fast
<Unit193> Looks nice! Now if only the live session worked...
<orangeninja> pace_t_zulu: Sorry I missed you yesterday....
<pace_t_zulu> orangeninja: no worries
<Xpistos> hey pace_t_zulu can you look at a web design for me real quick
<cyberanger> Xpistos: how's the podcast?
<Xpistos> good,
<Xpistos> We are going to be coming off summer break in August
<cyberanger> Xpistos: good good
<Xpistos> and Then starting to put together the Sci Fi show and the Comic Book University
<wrst> hey hey average_guy, welcome to the TN team!
<average_guy> wrst: Hey! Thanks a lot
<wrst> glad you made it in here its a good way to meet the people
<wrst> average_guy: I'm guessing your an ubuntu user?
<average_guy> thats awesome.  I am pretty sharp with a computer but I've never even met another linux user
<average_guy> xubuntu
<wrst> cool average_guy, you will find lots o' linux users here and not just ubuntu users but that is the focus
<wrst> and xubuntu, Unit193 are you using it now or is it lubuntu?
<wrst> average_guy: how long have you been using linux?
<average_guy> So what exactly is the point of these LoCo teams?  Simply to advocate linux in local communities?
<average_guy> on and off wrst since the 80's
<average_guy> only seriously as a primary OS in the last couple years though
<wrst> average_guy: yes, advocate, provide support
<wrst> average_guy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<wrst> and you meet some good peolpe too
<average_guy> reading that now
<wrst> for new users a loco is much better than trying to get support say from the ubuntu forums (which isn't too bad) or especially from #ubuntu
<Xpistos> Heym, I am people to be meeted!
<average_guy> thats awesome.  I consider myself to be a major advocate.  I've never met someone that used it.  But I have demonstrated it and set it up for lots of ppl
<wrst> average_guy: and then there is Xpistos :P
<wrst> cool average_guy what do you use it for?
<Xpistos> :'(
<orias> o/
<average_guy> Hi Xpistos
<wrst> h aha Xpistos :D
<Xpistos> Hi average_guy
<wrst> oh and orias he's much better than Xpistos
<Xpistos> BAD wrst
<orias> at lurking perhaps
<orias> whoa getting too active there
<wrst> orias: I think me or cyberanger might beat you on lurking
 * orias retreats back to his cave
<Xpistos> I tend to be needy and opinoinated but the chicks love me!
<wrst> that's code for that Xpistos is married has  a bunch of kids and needs relief so he comes here ;)
<Xpistos> DING DING DING!
<wrst> ha ha
<average_guy> that ain't right
<Xpistos> Give that man a cupie doll!
<wrst> cool average_guy glad you are here please lurk, talk etc etc to your hearts content
<Xpistos> I am a linux guy and a comic book guy so I am REALLY a geek.
<average_guy> I am just an unemployed computer nerd.  I take apart and put back together old hardware for fun
<Xpistos> wrst: You are out near shelby co right?
<average_guy> have a lot of surplus gear ORNL has been throwing away
<wrst> no, overton county, cookeville area
<Xpistos> oh
 * orias is shelby county
<wrst> Xpistos: we are two of the few non-memphians!
<Xpistos> orias: What is going on in Millington dude?
<orias> as far as the raids?
<Xpistos> yeah
<wrst> average_guy: good to meet you time for me to head home talk to you later if you are still around!
<wrst> later Xpistos, orias
<Xpistos> l8
<average_guy> see ya
<Xpistos> Okay now lets talk about wrst
<Xpistos> again
<orias> warrants were part of an ongoing criminal investigation which began in December of 2010 in response to complaints of official misconduct in Millington.
<orias> "
<average_guy> where is Millington?  I just moved to TN from KS
<Xpistos> I do their network and email support and I got a call from them today and they Shaken up good.
<Xpistos> average_guy: near memphis
<Xpistos> where in TN are you average_guy
<orias> about 20-30 minutes north of Memphis
<average_guy> Knoxville
<Xpistos> I think that is cyberanger's neck of the woods
<average_guy> Beautiful out here (compared to KS)
<orias> average_guy: if you like playing with hardware, you should check these folks out: http://knoxvillehackerspace.com/
<Xpistos> I am in Columbia ('bout 30 min south of Nashville)
<average_guy> ok orias thx
<vychune> o/
<wrst> average_guy: hope Xpistos didn't scare you off :)
<average_guy> wrst oh no
<wrst> ha ha
<average_guy> checking out knoxvillehackerspace
<wrst> good average_guy
<average_guy> I have been without work for quite some time.  Looking for ways to use my time
<average_guy> liking the diylilcnc
<wrst> average_guy: you looking for work?
<average_guy> always
<wrst> you looking to work for someone or freelancing?
<average_guy> yep
<average_guy> I have a felony.  Makes it tough to find technical work
<wrst> ahh yes but there is hope even there from what I have heard
<wrst> but does make the entryway much much harder
<average_guy> I'm not to worried.  I AM pretty sharp, someone will pick me up eventually.  There is no urgent urgency.  My wife has been holding down the bills.
<average_guy> And I will be able to get it expunged next year
<average_guy> I've been enjoying the time home with my 4yr old daughter
<average_guy> And I've had a lot of spare time to dedicate to my computers
<average_guy> I do make some money fixing desktops for people I meet, but I don't know many people here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-28
<orangeninja> o/
<cyberanger> average_guy: I'm the closest currently online, wrst is not much worse
<cyberanger> I'm about 50 miles outside knoxville
<cyberanger> but I head towards the smokies in Blount County often enough, folks live there
<cyberanger> it is a nice area, as is kansas
<cyberanger> in their own ways
<average_guy> Hi cyberanger
<average_guy> KS was pretty flat.  I grew up in NC.  My wife had never seen mountains..
<average_guy> We love it here
<cyberanger> average_guy: yeah, NC is nice too
<cyberanger> Old Fort & Lake Lure area, outside Asheville
<cyberanger> a year and a half or so there
<average_guy> cyberanger: Been using linux long?
<cyberanger> average_guy: over half a decade
<cyberanger> 2004 for sure
<average_guy> it has come a long way in the last few years as far as usability
<cyberanger> not sure if I'd used it before that, but I figure I hadn't too much (my own computer was in 2005, all live disc before that)
<cyberanger> some ways it's slipped up too
<cyberanger> two steps forward, one step back
<cyberanger> I'm not a big fan of unity, for example
<cyberanger> requires too much for little real gain
<average_guy> oh yes, no doubt.  I use Xfce
<average_guy> It is getting a bit bloated.
<average_guy> I CAN tho the way hardware is going
<average_guy> I run on all older machines
<cyberanger> I run lightweight on various machines, openbox or ldxe
<cyberanger> even lighter than xfce (which has gotten fairly bad, xubuntu is worse, on par with ubuntu's gnome setup)
<average_guy> But harddrives and memory compasity just keep climbing so it is not surprising to see that Ubuntu just keeps adding
<average_guy> no doubt.. I just installed xubuntu for the first time, this week.  I prefer it to the regular Ubuntu
<cyberanger> for the US & UK sure, but I seem to recall a south african being involved who might realize some catchin up is needed in parts of the world
<cyberanger> average_guy: have you tried Lubuntu or LXDE yet
<average_guy> I have Lxde on one of my machines.
<average_guy> with mint
<average_guy> Haven't tried openbox tho
<cyberanger> crunchbang is a good starting point then
<average_guy> Lubuntu is not a full-fledged variant yet is it?
<cyberanger> I'vederived my own from it
<average_guy> Yeah, I've been on there site quite a bit contemplating it
<cyberanger> it is, as of 11.10 (not out yet, but it's already approved, testing now)
<cyberanger> Unit193: what's the one you like
<cyberanger> for openbox
<average_guy> You don't lose much going from Gnome to Xfce but I feel like you lose quite a bit of functionality when you go from Xfce to Lxde
<cyberanger> doesn't seem that way to me
<cyberanger> in fact, it seems like I gain some, due to the freed resources
<average_guy> yeah, well burning lubuntu iso now
<cyberanger> there's a few glitches in the daily
<cyberanger> due to a change in method, to conform to other offical ubuntu distros
<average_guy> oh, really?
<cyberanger> yeah, but that might have been fixed in the past 24 hours
<cyberanger> oversized for some unexplained reason (well, I didn't look that hard for one) and live boot was broken, but not the install
<cyberanger> maybe all
<cyberanger> they used a different method before
<cyberanger> there's mutiple ways to make a live disc
<Unit193> cyberanger: The one I like for Openbox? Hmmm... It's not done yet or it's based on Debian (Depending on what you're talking about)
<average_guy> have to go for a bit.  Good to meet you
<cyberanger> nice to meet you too average_guy
<cyberanger> Unit193: well, both :-)
<cyberanger> but you had one already done, buddist theme
<Unit193> That's Zenix (Also has awesome)
<cyberanger> that's right
<cyberanger> I can never recall the name
<Unit193> I also have one I built from mini (really like it)
<cyberanger> average_guy: Zenix is another worthile one
<cyberanger> Unit193: same here
<cyberanger> and debian netinst too
<Unit193> Ubuntu adds crap that Xubuntu (and the rest) don't want or need and they have to remove all that crud
<Unit193> That's how they get oversized
<cyberanger> it's that way for all
<cyberanger> compare debian with gnome to ubuntu, kde to kubuntu, xfce to xubuntu, ldxe.....
<Unit193> To login to Lubuntu (or xubuntu) in lightdm, you have to select "Other" and type your username and pass or it will not work
<Unit193> It's quite different
 * wrst peeks in
 * cyberanger grabs wrst & pulls him further in
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> It would work...
<Unit193> cyberanger: ncid has a package in GetDeb now if you feel like "running on the edge" :P
<average_guy> In lubuntu now
<Unit193> average_guy: Nice, what version?
<average_guy> current
<average_guy> just downloaded
<average_guy> running on liveCD
<Unit193> Sweet, how do you like it? Have any questions?
<average_guy> It is pretty nice
<average_guy> still checking it out
<average_guy> I liked the panel appelets that came packaged with Xubuntu.  Not much in Lubuntu
<average_guy> I like a hardware monitor
<Unit193> You can always add what you need/want
<average_guy> good morning
<wrst> morning average_guy how are things going?
<average_guy> Another beautiful day
<wrst> a tad on the hotside average_guy :) but still looks nice atleast
<average_guy> ridiculous how hot it's been.  Don't even wanna go outside..
<cyberanger> average_guy: worse in Kansas
<cyberanger> or so I hear
<Xpistos> Morning
<average_guy> oh yeah, I got outta there at the right time.  They just had a record-setting winter and now a record-setting summer..
<average_guy> Good morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> average_guy: yeah, I wanted the winter
<average_guy> Not me, I was LOVING how mild the winter was here
<wrst> I like me some winter also
<Xpistos> Hey, do any of you know how I make a table use % instead of pixel?
<Xpistos> I tried <TD WIDTH="50%"> but it didn't work
<Xpistos> I got it
<Xpistos> dumb nested tags
<cyberanger> average_guy: well, to me, this year was mild
<cyberanger> (I'm a (former?) yankee, one who misses hockey, nearest rink is knoxville ice bears)
<average_guy> yeah it was nice cyberanger. I like snow, just not FEET of it
<average_guy> I'd rather have cold then hot
<average_guy> but anything in extreme sux
<average_guy> Watching the weather worries me that we have finally screwed up the planet for good
<average_guy> I'm from Chicago originally.  I haven't heard anyone talk about playin hockey in years
<cyberanger> average_guy: everything in moderation, right
<cyberanger> GO BLACKHAWKS
<cyberanger> hey cosmicpizza
<cyberanger> How's France?
<cyberanger> Bonjour cosmicpizza
<cyberanger> Comment la France?
<cosmicpizza> hi there howdy ?
<cosmicpizza> france is getting a little on my nerve
<cosmicpizza> cause sarkozy
<cosmicpizza> and all its politicians
<cosmicpizza> but i' m not too bad
<wrst> whoa cosmicpizza are you in france?
 * wrst misses lots of stuff
<cosmicpizza> yes
<wrst> permanent?
<cosmicpizza> yes too
<cosmicpizza> i' m a french guy
<cyberanger> I was about to say, my french is old, unused for many years, and Quebec, not France
<cyberanger> about 5pm there, guess it's the end of your workday at least
<wrst> oh cool cosmicpizza, dare I ask how you found the tennessee loco team? :)
<cosmicpizza> my parents are going to quebec to their rest days
<cyberanger> politics, bad everywhere
<cosmicpizza> but they're going to quebec only for 2 weeks
<cyberanger> ah, vacation, right
<cyberanger> Montreal, or elsewhere?
<cosmicpizza> i found the tenesse loco team like every locos team in united states
<cosmicpizza> on freenode
<wrst> ha ha cosmicpizza glad your here :)
<cosmicpizza> yeah montreal
<cyberanger> nice city I hear, never been myself
<cosmicpizza> i' d like to have a road trip in united states when i' ll the fund for doing that
<cosmicpizza> i' ll have
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: it's a big country, canada too
<cosmicpizza> are you from nashville ?
<cosmicpizza> i' ll do this trip maybe in 3 or 4 months
<cosmicpizza> maybe more
<cosmicpizza> it depands of my money
<cyberanger> you'll have much to see, and as average_guy & I were saying yesterday & today, it can be very different 1000km away
<cosmicpizza> that' s what i like
<cyberanger> I'm from cleveland, tn, 50 km north of chattanooga
<cosmicpizza> all right
<cosmicpizza> i' m near paris
<cosmicpizza> in suburb
<cyberanger> um, that would be 210km from nashville, I think
<cosmicpizza> south suburb exactly
<cosmicpizza> ok
<cosmicpizza> nashville is the home of country music
<cyberanger> my metric is better than my french, at least
<cosmicpizza> i think
<cosmicpizza> i' m living at 26 miles of paris
<average_guy> cosmicpizza: people rockin a lot of country music ova there?
<cosmicpizza> ova there my home or your home average guy ?
<average_guy> in France?
<cosmicpizza> no
<average_guy> I didn't think so..
<cosmicpizza> it' s reserving of some crazy people
<average_guy> I can't stand it myself
<cosmicpizza> lol
<cosmicpizza> i' m using ubuntu since the breezy one
<cosmicpizza> and it work
<cosmicpizza> it works
<average_guy> It linux popular in europe?
<cosmicpizza> but today i' m using a laptop on windows seven
<cosmicpizza> linux is very popular for server
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: I'd like to see Lyon
<cosmicpizza> in france
<average_guy> I had a Russian friend tell me it is far more popular in europe
<cosmicpizza> my brother live in lyon
<cosmicpizza> that' s a great town
<cosmicpizza> ubuntu is more and more popular in france
<cyberanger> average_guy: in russia even more than the rest, due to some microsoft-russia issues & russia's lack of IP & Copyright laws
<cyberanger> but I know OpenSUSE is huge in Germany
<cosmicpizza> you can see it at this adress http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: yeah, that's what I've heard, alot of history too
<cosmicpizza> openbsd is popular for server too in france
<average_guy> yeah, cyberanger I hear stuff like that but I like to hear first-hand from people.  Reading, you'd think Ubuntu is popular in the US, but still very few ppl run it
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: for servers it's the same here, maybe a slightly bigger number of windows servers, but majority is linux
<cyberanger> average_guy: hence why I kept to what I know, sweden germany & russia
<cyberanger> average_guy: I'm the same way in that
<wrst> hello ubuntulo1_
<wrst> ugh
<wrst> hello Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy wrst! Didn't you do that same thing?
<wrst> yesterday... yes :)
<Unit193> wrst: Day going well?
<wrst> yes sir Unit193, you?
<Unit193> I REALLY need to move rooms...
<Unit193> I'm just wondering, do you actually use any *ubuntu? :D
<wrst> Unit193: yes use ubuntu server, and have my parents on ubuntu 10.10 and a few other folks
<wrst> and Unit193 I also have 11.04 on my deskopt, linuxming on my laptop at the moment
<wrst> hmm desktop and linux mint
<Unit193> wrst: Ok, cool. I don't care really one way or another, I just knew you liked Arch (As another Ubuntu person I know does) I don't have the server or mint and I haven't gotten as many people to switch :P
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 I wouldn't be such an arch desktop user if unity wasn't so bad
<average_guy> wrst Arch eh?  I've had my eye on that lately.  I'm a little chicken tho.  How difficult is it to set up?
<Unit193> Aye, I know someone in person that didn't like it when he upgraded, I told him to look at K/X XD
<wrst> average_guy: not bad as long as you read the documentation
<average_guy> I see
<wrst> Unit193: gnome 3 is great kubuntu is substandard in my book and i've just never really gotten into xfce
<wrst> now Unit193 i think KDE is good just kubuntu not so much
<Unit193> Eh, I kinda like it, but it's not for me, however, I do like my Xubuntu this (and next) round. I do know that it's not for everyone
<wrst> kubuntu just doesn't or never has worked well for me
<wrst> distros with vanilla kde however work nicely for me
<cyberanger> Unit193: that screenshot did prove it
<cyberanger> telnet-irc
<Unit193> cyberanger: Haha! Not 'til then?
<cyberanger> Unit193: that screenshot proved beyond a reasonable doubt
<cyberanger> (and I try to aim for paranoid reason ;-))
<cyberanger> Unit193: I didn't pull the screenshot immaditely
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-29
<chris4585> hey wrst are you using gnome from the main repositories or aur?
<wrst> chris4585: from the main
<wrst> actually chris4585 i think its in the extra right now
<wrst> but still the regular repos nothing special
<chris4585> ah alright, its pretty stable but I've noticed that the items in the systray are only one icon, and right now it appears to be skype for me lol
<chris4585> as stable as it is I've noticed a few things, but nothing major
<wrst> with gnome shell?
<wrst> yeah there are a few little quirks but nothin on line of how kde 4 was
<wrst> when it first arrived
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> but I can actually say I'm getting more use to using my mouse to move to the edge of my screen to pick workspaces, then windows instead of the window list
<chris4585> I have awn running though just in case I need them
<wrst> i really like the layout and how things work
<wrst> i do have my desktop where I can drop files on it however
<wrst> i don't keep anything there but when working with multiple files that's where i put them
<chris4585> wrst, yeah I enabled that
<chris4585> it should be like that by default but meh I always have to work to get things how I like them so there's no point in complaining
<wrst> and I have minimize maximize and close buttons
<chris4585> same
<wrst> i like what kde has with a widget for that have the best of both worlds
<wrst> well chris4585 atleast package kit ask for a password to install new software just not to update for me
<chris4585> yeah, same
<chris4585> thats good imo, it was such a hassle to type my password just to update
<chris4585> well since I was on alpha ubuntu anyway..
<wrst> yeah I have no real complaints there
<wrst> but with arch you do need to make sure you aren't updating certain things if you need your computer to function for sure
<wrst> like the gnome 2 to gnome 3 upgrade or something
<chris4585> anyway to prevent that for kernel's and nvidia automatically?
<chris4585> I learned a long time that both of those will eventually screw the other one up...
<wrst> somehow i'm sure but don't know how
<chris4585> ah alright
<wrst> chris4585: i've not had an issue one with that on my desktop
<chris4585> you using nvidia?
<wrst> yes on my desktop have intel on the laptop
<chris4585> ah okay, well in the past I had not so fun experiences
<wrst> i think that has improved
<chris4585> I think the way arch is setup its so amazing, besides the manual editing of a few files
<chris4585> at first I had a problem with internet and pacman, but I got it easily enough
<chris4585> like right now I'm not entirely sure what I did wrong, but my time is not correct
<chris4585> one thing I love is restarting gnome-shell by alt-f2 and typing r
<chris4585> or reloading rather
<wrst> yes that's a nice thing especially when messing with extensions
<wrst> wb CosmicPizza
<CosmicPizza> hey wrst
<wrst> CosmicPizza: how are you doing?
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> HEY!
<wrst> Xpistos: happy friday
<Xpistos> I thought it was monday
<Xpistos> I hate web apps with almost not install instructions
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I hate web apps peroid
 * cyberanger wishes it was monday
<cyberanger> if it's in your posession, it's in your control
<wrst> cyberanger: why do you wish for monday?
<cyberanger> Some exciting possibilities in the job hunt opening up
<cyberanger> and the sooner the better
<cyberanger> Weekends are kinda pointless for a job hunter, means for the first time in my life I'm actually liking monday over friday
<average_guy> cyberanger: you to eh?
<average_guy> this is not the time to be looking for a job in America
<cyberanger> average_guy: yeah, I'm only 21 too
<cyberanger> the younger you are, worse it is
<cyberanger> in a highly saturated feild
<cyberanger> it's impossible
<cyberanger> take what you get, anything you get
<cyberanger> average_guy: I do freelance work, contract work, but that hurts when it slows or stops
<cyberanger> hurts even more when a stable & secure job would benifit more
<average_guy> I just miss working really.  Being home was fun at first....
<average_guy> but being trapped in the house with a 4 yr old girl is maddening after a while
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I just deleted the web app
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that bad eh
<Xpistos> couldn't get it to work. Looked for help and they had like nothing on their own site.
<Xpistos> DONE!
<Xpistos> average_guy: How we doing sir!
<average_guy> Xpistos: Good morning!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what app
<Xpistos> Odin
<Xpistos> It is a web based comic management system
<cyberanger> ah, obscure too, ouch
<cyberanger> I used to joke that Ubuntu's documentation is a google search & a blog post (now I realize that's not a joke)
<wrst> cyberanger: ubuntu's documentation is really bad
<cyberanger> wrst has won the understatement of the year award
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, it's just disparable
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm getting on a soap box here but Ubuntu woudl be better to have documentation than it would a lousy interface that everyone hates
<cyberanger> I'm hoping I can squeeze that into our huge meeting in a week
<wrst> and if they don't like how gnome is going and they are qt friendly move to kde as the default desktop
<cyberanger> yeah, but maybe that's the way loco's like us can get approved
<Xpistos> If something says it needs .Net 2.0 is there a chance I can run it with mono?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: a chance, yes
<cyberanger> a good chance, depends on the actual code
<cyberanger> netflix calls DRM functions that don't (yet?) exist in mono
<CosmicPizza> morning all
<Xpistos> I need some help with this one - W: Failed to fetch http://us.sudo/dists/wget/universe/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.sudo_dists_wget_universe_i18n_Index
<Xpistos> I am getting a bunch of these when I try to update my wife's Natty
<wrst> ok this is a good one: http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/07/29/internet.explorer.dumb/index.html?iref=NS1
<Xpistos> Did you guys know there is a new humble indie bundle out?
<Xpistos> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Xpistos> Crayon Physics Deluxe is awesome!
<Xpistos> how would I tell clamscan to scan another computer on the network?
<Xpistos> clamscan -ri 11.10.19.X:/
<Xpistos> ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-30
<cyberanger> Saturday, the day of Movies (good in moderation, this is excess) IRC & finishing up old projects
<cyberanger> man I'll be glad for some real work again, more varity in the week
<vychune> hey guys whats goiod
<vychune> *good
<orangeninja> just ate some oven bake chicken. It was pretty good.
<vychune> nice
<orangeninja> vychune: what are you up to?
<vychune> coding a website
<orangeninja> for work or play?
<vychune> work
<vychune> probono
<orangeninja> cool.
<vychune> freeze up
<vychune> note to self: dont run two firefox browers at one time
<vychune> orangeninja: what are you up to?
<vychune> besides savoring the smeel left from that chicken lol
<orangeninja> LOL, not as productive as you are right now.
<vychune> i can't get anything going because mom wont stop calling me
 * vychune still lives at home
<orangeninja> I am messing with the Battlefield 3 Alpha sending in a crash report and dxdiag...
<orangeninja> hey cheap rent bro.
<vychune> lol
<vychune> high stress though
<vychune> brb
<orangeninja> Yes I can't argue there.... always a trade off, always.... LOL
<vychune> <g>
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-31
<orangeninja> anybody out there?
<cyberanger> out where?
<cyberanger> lol what's up orangeninja
<orangeninja> cyberanger: what's happing bro.
<cyberanger> orangeninja: not much, you?
<orangeninja> I was wondering, could an old MN-100 router be used as a switch on my home network?
<orangeninja> nothing much just messing around in my computer lab....LOL!
<orangeninja> for some reason, I think I read where one might could use and old router as a switch... but I could be totally off base here.
<cyberanger> orangeninja: don't know the model
<cyberanger> but in general, it can be done, as long as the device supports it
<orangeninja> http://download.microsoft.com/download/B/6/9/B69C956C-85D9-4641-AA6F-1548391E0967/MN-1003-10.pdf (http://download.microsoft.com/download/b/6/9/b69c956c-85d9-4641-aa6f-1548391e0967/mn-1003-10.pdf)
<orangeninja> what would I be looking for to know if it is supported?
<orangeninja> specificlly "Switch" support? ...lol  sorry I'm clueless
<cyberanger> this is a microsoft router?
<orangeninja> yep OLD router I found in a box
<cyberanger> idk if I'd bother, based on manufactuer
<orangeninja> LOL I also have a netgear  WNR1000 comcast/xfinity sent me
<cyberanger> either it has a mode in the actual settings like the dd-wrt type firmware
<cyberanger> or an ability to disable the dhcp server at least
<orangeninja> that's what I think I read.... turn off DHCP and it was a switch. don't know if it is that simple though.... GUess I could take 50 dollars and buy one.
<cyberanger> don't think it's that high lately
<orangeninja> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-23
<wrst> hello ubuntulog
<wrst> :)
<netritious> did you invite ubuntulog wrst? lol
<wrst> no wasn't me netritious
<wrst> just wanted to say hi to big brother :)
<netritious> ubuntulog does't seem to talk much :/
<wrst> nope
<wrst> stuck up bot
<Juzzy> welp, I think I'm going to move forward on starting a winery
<Juzzy> any of you guys want to help me? :)
<wrst> sounds like work Juzzy
<Juzzy> yea
<Juzzy> I need $$
<Juzzy> I'm going to make a kickstarter project to help raise some of the capitol
<Juzzy> I'm putting in 40k or so
<Juzzy> but I still need another 30k
<binarymutant> wow
<binarymutant> that's a lot dollar k's
<Unit193> Heh, context makes that a little funny. :P
<binarymutant> oh bc I left off 'of'?
<Unit193> (Was d/c, didn't get anything after 1300)
<binarymutant> 1300?
<binarymutant> o_O    huh...
<Unit193> Yeah, left than computer decided to lose USB support and there went networking.
<binarymutant> what's 1300?
<binarymutant> timestamp?
<Unit193> 0100PM
<binarymutant> so it was a timestap oh ok
<binarymutant> stamp*
<binarymutant> Unit193, how'd you lose usb and networking??
<Unit193> USB connects a LAN card, and that USB support dropped out, happened before as well. :/
<binarymutant> thats weird that it would just stop working :/
<Unit193> Wasn't the first, won't be the last I'd guess either.
<binarymutant> could be a short
<Unit193> Really old computer, going to upgrade it to a slightly less old one.
<cyberanger> Unit193: pouch
<binarymutant> 20 'did you get this?' emails from us-tn-loco :P
<netritious> it was 18 binarymutant
<binarymutant> loll
<netritious> :D
<binarymutant> it was a good guess
<netritious> 20 if you include the first one sent and my follow up :P
<netritious> so are you going to be able to make it?
<binarymutant> make it..?
<netritious> to the meeting next week on Thu?
<binarymutant> yeah I should
<binarymutant> need to find a better gtd for my android to set a reminder, but yeah I'll be there
<binarymutant> and wrst should put it in the topic :P
<wrst> binarymutant: about to ;)
<netritious> uh oh, wrst is OP'ed!
<wrst> ha ha be wary
<binarymutant> kicking us all
<netritious> with message 'whoops my foot slipped!'
<netritious> binarymutant: gtd?
<binarymutant> get things done, todo list type thing
<netritious> ah
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team | Next Team Meeting Thursday August 2
<binarymutant> like task-warrior
<binarymutant> thanks wrst
<wrst> oh netritious what time ? 8/7 ?
<netritious> 7:30/8:30 if I recall correctly wrst
<netritious> ...pm CDT/EDT
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team | Next Team Meeting Thursday August 2 8:30PM EDT / 7:30PM CDT
<wrst> how's that?
<netritious> shoudl be fine.
<netritious> *should
<wrst> ok being root on irc firghtens me!
<netritious> wrst: ?
<netritious> being OP?
<wrst> op i'm afraid i will kick the whole room while mis-typing something :)
<netritious> lol
<wrst> or is it I have to resist the urge to highlight everyone and select kick?
<netritious> just for kicks and giggles? I'd rejoin the channel automatically I think :/
<wrst> ha ha yes for kicks and giggles so i have to de-op quickly, or I could just kick Unit193 and no one would mind :P
<wrst> hmm that topic needed some commas
<netritious> no, not Unit193!
<wrst> ha ha netritious, you are correct I suppose no one is expendible, not even Unit193
<binarymutant> ᕦ(ò_óˇ)ᕤ
<binarymutant> i'm just going to start posting random emoticons in here
<binarymutant> ヽ(๏∀๏ )ﾉ
<netritious> that was only two binarymutant
<binarymutant> ...huh? oh lost interest (︶︹︺)
<wrst> binarymutant: i think the netsplits didn't like your emoticons ;)_
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> ;)
<wrst> and I can't type!
<binarymutant> didn't see any netsplits
<wrst> [07:21:46] <= Netsplit between *.net and *.split. Users quit: binarymutant, meetingology
<wrst> [07:22:31] => Netsplit between *.net and *.split ended. Users joined: binarymutant, meetingology
<wrst> [07:09:49] <= Netsplit between *.net and *.split. Users quit: binarymutant, meetingology
<wrst> [07:10:13] => Netsplit between *.net and *.split ended. Users joined: binarymutant, meetingology
<binarymutant> well that's weird
<binarymutant> I see more netsplits happen on freenode than any other server
<binarymutant> and I guess I *don't* see more netsplits happen on freenode too
<binarymutant> anyone know of a good todo app for android?
<wrst> binarymutant: i look more for not to do apps on my phone :)
<wrst> hello RagnarokAngel, long long long time no see
<netritious> NSFW: Linux kernel swear word counts http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
<wrst> hello netritious
<Juzzy> bin
<Juzzy> AH NM
<Juzzy> he left
<Unit193> Happens, he'll be back.
<Juzzy> omg he left FOOOREVER
<Juzzy> he might die in a car wreck
<Juzzy> and i'll never have gotten a chance to tell him about the todo for his android
<Juzzy> add event #1: don't die in car wreck
<Juzzy> see? :/
<Unit193> Good reminder to have, I'm sure.
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: Yeah, it's been quite a while since I've been on irc.
<wrst> all going well RagnarokAngel?
<RagnarokAngel> everything but unity wrst
<wrst> oh me RagnarokAngel :)
<wrst> i just can't make myself use it
<RagnarokAngel> there's a strong possibility I'll be graduating in december
<wrst> awesome
<RagnarokAngel> I'm still waaay behind on my updates
<RagnarokAngel> I broke this system over a year ago and cannot seem to find what I did.
<wrst> i would have forgotten by now RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> I sure have
<RagnarokAngel> It's just going to get a fresh set of paint. Do a full install
<Unit193> Well, if you didn't have as many custom settings it'd be easy to do that.
<RagnarokAngel> yeah I know. Lose all the tweaking I've done.
<Unit193> I'm not looking forward to that...
<RagnarokAngel> I've gone as far to remap my keyboard
<RagnarokAngel> I'm really not going to have a fun time of this
<RagnarokAngel> At least I don't have full build environments to get back up and running
<Unit193> http://mashable.com/2012/07/22/jack-daniels-trademark-letter/  Wow, handled that quite well...
<elijah-mbp> re NSFW swear word counts:  we talk nastier than that in my workplace ;)
<RagnarokAngel> So I'm going to ask a sort of sacrilegious question here: Is there a good reason for still choosing ubuntu as my distro?
<Unit193> Welcome back binarymutant!
<binarymutant> ty ty
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel: Well, for one thing there is the community, but I may not be the best to answer.
<binarymutant> what did I miss
<Unit193> Juzzy was saying you needed to remember not to crash.
<RagnarokAngel> binarymutant: I posed the question if there were any good reasons for choosing ubuntu over other distros now
<binarymutant>  Ubuntu is easier for people transitioning from Windows or Apple
<RagnarokAngel> right, but for myself.
<Unit193> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/23/%23ubuntu-us-tn.html#t18:50
<binarymutant> sweet I forgot we're logged again
<RagnarokAngel> I'll always point people to ubuntu first, my experience was just like that
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel: I like debian based, the community is nice (Or at least the Xubuntu one is), and the flavors still have the "older" style desktop.
<RagnarokAngel> Unit193: vs unity or vs gnome3?
<Unit193> Yes.
<binarymutant> RagnarokAngel, there's a point in which distro's just become package managers and each package manager has it's pros&cons
<RagnarokAngel> probably both
 * Unit193 never liked gnome. :P
<RagnarokAngel> binarymutant: at the end of the day we're all running linux.
<RagnarokAngel> unless you're on FreeBSD <.<
<binarymutant> yeah but different package managers
<Unit193> average_guy I'd guess uses Lubuntu, and with glancing at his ident I saw "firefly" XD
<average_guy> Hello Unit193.  I am actually on an xp box at the momment
<RagnarokAngel> apt-get is fine. pacman seems interesting.
<Unit193> average_guy: Heh, well it was a guess based on joined channels. :P
<average_guy> oh yeah, I can see where  a person may think that then
<average_guy> I have been doing a lot of playing with lxde lately
<RagnarokAngel> lxde seems like a nice wm
<average_guy> lubuntu vs ubuntu mini + lxde
<binarymutant> RagnarokAngel, pacman is awesome
<RagnarokAngel> binarymutant: but it requires setting up arch.
<RagnarokAngel> and I'm lazy
<binarymutant> well yeah, Arch is awesome
<RagnarokAngel> I need to buckle and just sit down and do it.
<binarymutant> it's not for the feint of heart
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel: Google bridge linux, but I don't think I'd recommend it as it isn't the arch way.
<RagnarokAngel> Unit193: No that is definitely not the arch way but I like that it exists
<binarymutant> Unit193, what's google bridge?
<RagnarokAngel> binarymutant: Bridge Linux -- It's a distro built from arch.
<binarymutant> 0h
<binarymutant> I don't see what's different about it
<Unit193> It's pre-setup.
<wrst> yeah the arch way is you setup and tune your own system so you have no one to go back crying to like a little baby!
<binarymutant> I don't see how the 'pre-setup' can work
<binarymutant> pre-downloaded makes sense
<Unit193> http://millertechnologies.net/
<binarymutant> yeah I saw
<wrst> binarymutant: there are a few arch based that work ok i tried one i forget what it was but it was some type of openbox arch thing
<wrst> chakra was pretty nice too then they departed from arch
<binarymutant> meh I like the "arch way"
<RagnarokAngel> The arch way is excellent just extensive
<binarymutant> it forces you to know what your doing rather then rely on maintainers
<RagnarokAngel> definitely a good thing
<RagnarokAngel> I have a question about growing a fat32 partition: why doesn't it work?
<RagnarokAngel> I've got this sd card with some sort of voodoo codemonkey magic to get a ICS build for my nook color. It works but the partition it uses for boot (that contains the ROM) is 107MBs while the newest nightlies are 130MB files. How can I get this partition to not be a big bucket of fail?
<binarymutant> gparted?
<RagnarokAngel> fails
<RagnarokAngel> even the livecd fails
<RagnarokAngel> allegedly libparted v 3.1 has fixed the issue.
<RagnarokAngel> but v3.0 has the bug for sure
<binarymutant> time to upgrade
<RagnarokAngel> binarymutant: gparted shows the partition as being 1.1GB currently but whenever I try to actually add a file I get told the partition can only handle 10X.X MB
<binarymutant> `df -Th` should show you how big it is
<binarymutant> I've just discovered xbmc    ...  wow
<RagnarokAngel> I added whitespace to the back of the .img to try and grow it. It didn't work.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-24
<RagnarokAngel>  sigh my card does not want to freaking mount.
<binarymutant_pho> anyone else use xbmc?
<Unit193> Nope.
<binarymutant_pho> it wont let me use my wm
<binarymutant> maybe irc on my phone isnt such a great idea. many disconnects
<wrst> binarymutant: have you thought about something like znc?
<binarymutant> i no longer have anything 'always connected' now that i dropped ec2
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> i keep a little atom powered box at home running all the time its my 'server'
<cyberanger> binarymutant: looked into linode?
<binarymutant> wrst i need a small top box
<cyberanger> and yeah, that's why I use weechat, screen, connectbot, and some custom push scripts
<cyberanger> push notification scripts*
<binarymutant> this phone needs a tab button
<wrst> binarymutant: raspberry pi, would be great for an irc server
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> 100$ though
<cyberanger> binarymutant: android? hardware keyboard or software
<cyberanger> ?
<wrst> binarymutant: you are going all crazy and buying a case ? :)
<binarymutant> soft, japanese ime
<binarymutant> cyberanger vps is too much money
<cyberanger> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard
<cyberanger> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=elbrain.bluekeyboard.ime
<cyberanger> the first is a softkeyboard, the second is HID drivers for a bluetooth keyboard
<cyberanger> I switch between these two plus swipe depending on the task
<binarymutant> i like google's ime
<binarymutant> maybe theres a way to do name completion w/o tab
<binarymutant> ahh found it. the search button autocompletes
<cyberanger> you can install it & never use it, I mean it's rare I pull out the bluetooth keyboard anymore, but when it's what I have to ssh with, it's nice
<binarymutant> cyberanger no bluetooth keyboard here
<binarymutant> but that would be nice
<cyberanger> that's why I suggested hacker's keyboard too though, nicest qwerty softkey I've seen
<binarymutant> ibus needs to be ported to android
<cyberanger> and why the bluetooth keyboard is rare now
<cyberanger> but revert back to swipe for nearly everything outside the ssh client
<binarymutant> if ibus was ported i'd use that
<binarymutant> the hacker keyboard*
<binarymutant> The voice to text is cool
<binarymutant> back to xbmc
<netritious> with a case and power supply, the raspberry pi is <$60
<binarymutant> I thought it was 100 dollars
<netritious> nah, the raspberry pi itself is about $40 US, PS about $10 and case <$10
<binarymutant> Ooo
<netritious> yeah, mine is still in the box....I just haven't had time to mess with it yet
<binarymutant> Do want
<binarymutant> Xbmc top box
<netritious> yep, Svpernova09 has something going on with that on the pi I think
<netritious> and then there are arch and debian images already ported to the pi
<binarymutant> that's sweet
<wrst> netritious: i'm wondering how many pacakges will be available for the pi or ported to arm?
<binarymutant> A lot already are
<binarymutant> To arm•
<wrst> that's cool
<netritious> morning wrst
<netritious> what binarymutant said :)
<wrst> morning netritious, all going well?
<netritious> all is well. how about yourself wrst?
<wrst> doing well, just getting things together to show the powers that be that we are broke yet another month :)
<netritious> could be worse wrst?
<wrst> yes they could quit paying me to tell them these things! :)
<wrst> this is actually expected and we are doing better than we feared
<netritious> wrst: sounds like that qualifies as "could be worse" :)
<wrst> ha ha exactly netritious, a LOT worse!
<wrst> i still get paid!
<RagnarokAngel> I seem to have removed my ability to alt+tab between windows somewhere during my unity purge.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: you running 12.04?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: Yeah, I downloaded the latest image and did an update that way
<wrst> i know there is an option about that in ccsm if that helps
<RagnarokAngel> seems to have preserved my files but I've got some wonky things still
<wrst> i think unity does all that through compiz
<RagnarokAngel> well I purged unity and installed gnome3
<RagnarokAngel> and I'm using gnome classic
<RagnarokAngel> because I dislike gnome-shell as much as unity.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i'm not for sure then hwo all that works, i've pretty much abandoned ubuntu since unity
<wrst> i run it on a server and have a destkop install but unity just isn't for me
<RagnarokAngel> me either
<wrst> i do like gnome shell, but its rather ugly by default in ubuntu
<RagnarokAngel> it sure is
<RagnarokAngel> I could probably go and tweak it for an hour or two and get something nice
<RagnarokAngel> or I could just keep using an interface I like.
<wrst> i'm using it on arch and really happy, but fedora does a nice job of leaving gnome shell alone, but that means you have to use fedora :)
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel: People claim Xfce is closer to old style Gnome2, but I'd have to disagree a little as I didn't like Gnome2 and I like Xfce. ;P
<wrst> what do you prefer RagnarokAngel?
<RagnarokAngel> gnome2 was fine with gnome-do
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: extensions are the bomb with gnoem shell you can make it whatever you want
<RagnarokAngel> yeah, I've heard.
<wrst> especially some of the menu extensions out there
<RagnarokAngel> I actually... just don't care.
<wrst> or the fallback mode is pretty gnome 2-ish also
<RagnarokAngel> the classic interface is fine
<RagnarokAngel> I'd honestly be interested in going to a tiling wm instead
<Unit193> Ah, like awesomewm.
<wrst> Unit193: you can get xfce, tweak, and compiz and you pretty much have gnome 2 in all its glory
<Unit193> "Glory" ;)
<RagnarokAngel> yeah awesomewm/ratpoison/xmonad
<RagnarokAngel> I have a feeling once I move I'll never come back
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: that's hardcore!
<RagnarokAngel> keyboards are so much more useful for managing my windows
<Unit193> You can build from the mini.iso and just install what you want, if you would like to stay with Ubuntu.
<RagnarokAngel> and this losing alt-tab is pretty shit.
<RagnarokAngel> I think the only real reason I'm running ubuntu right now is because valve is going to be officially supporting it first.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: yeah i was about to say if you like that level of customization ubuntu probably isn't the place
<wrst> and i wouldn't be surprised if some smart person doesn't somehow get valve in the AUR for arch
<RagnarokAngel> yeah an arch install is very likely in my future
<RagnarokAngel> oh they absolutely will
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: its easy  as long as you read the docs :)
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: I've done some of the required reading.
<RagnarokAngel> and I'd be fine if I had my chromebook next to me for the whole install
<RagnarokAngel> I just did this to get a quick and dirty update to my ancient 10.10
<wrst> i don't think its that bad its like doing a debian net install but you have to manually do all the configs
<RagnarokAngel> it'll be a good learning experience in config files
<RagnarokAngel> something broke with wifi though
<wrst> but arch ships the default files so its not that big of a deal either and i really like it that everything rotates around the /etc/rc.conf file
<RagnarokAngel> I used to be able to connect to the LEAP secured network here
<RagnarokAngel> but now I can only connect to the openaccess one.
<RagnarokAngel> not a deal breaker but quite annoying.
<RagnarokAngel> stupid web-based logins.
<RagnarokAngel> I've got a slew of packages that are being held back from updating. How can I check the reason?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: are you apt-get update or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RagnarokAngel> update
<wrst> *apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<RagnarokAngel> upgrade
<RagnarokAngel> I should have thought to dist-
<RagnarokAngel> it's been a while since I actually sat down and worked on this thing
<wrst> they are probably needing to remove a package or somethign since upgrade is the same as safe-upgrade in aptitude
<RagnarokAngel> yeah there they all went
<wrst> cool
<RagnarokAngel> is notifyosd in arch (or something like it)?
<wrst> is that the buble notifications RagnarokAngel?
<RagnarokAngel> yeah
<wrst> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=25256
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: you can isntall unity in arch if you really want to ;)
<RagnarokAngel> thanks wrst, I'm sure I'll do that.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well sadly the unity package looks to be failing
<RagnarokAngel> how awful. I'm sure 12 people are sad.
<wrst> ha ha
<alyawn> 12... that seems really high
<RagnarokAngel> Why doesn't this come with all my settings managers installed!? Am I expected to just like what they did to this OS?
<wrst> i'm very happy with gnome-shell and a few extensions
<RagnarokAngel> alyawn: you're probably right. Just the guy who packaged it is upset.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i think thats the idea actually
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: This is not a mac.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: that's the direction ubuntu is headed
<wrst> i'm not saying its a bad thing either, but its not for me
<RagnarokAngel> appliance style linux distros. Is this really the future?
<wrst> its the future for wide spread adoption
<RagnarokAngel> at least people can still get the packages they want, I don't see that going away any time soon.
<RagnarokAngel> I guess I could have done all this tweaking via configs but.
<wrst> yeah RagnarokAngel i think that is the idea and actually a  good one. people that want to customize will know what to do
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: at least it's linux in front of people. Much like android. Even if most people don't understand a thing about just how deep we have access.
<wrst> yep, and I like what conanicol is doing with ubuntu actually
<RagnarokAngel> you haven't really run linux unless you've gone into kernel panic.
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: I think, in general, it's a good thing. It's definitely more options. And if more of my friends are running it I can always drop to terminal.
<wrst> yep exactly
<RagnarokAngel> what the hell is going on.
<RagnarokAngel> I've had two packages installed now that are not available as terminal commands.
<RagnarokAngel> compizconfig-settings-manager
<RagnarokAngel> and notifyosdconfig
<RagnarokAngel> but both are available to be launched via the gui? WTF?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: does ccsm start it from the terminal?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: yes. Are these abstracted somehow?
<wrst> don't know RagnarokAngel just remember needing to start it from teh command line before and that did it
<wrst> hello rfinley
<wrst> wb average_guy, RagnarokAngel ;)
<average_guy> hi wrst
<wrst> howdy average_guy
<RagnarokAngel> thanks wrst
<wrst> and RagnarokAngel greetings
<RagnarokAngel> So I need to manually install grub2 now.
<RagnarokAngel> frack.
<wrst> ?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: have you considered a clean install? :)
<RagnarokAngel> trying to do a dual boot for a friend
<RagnarokAngel> and it worked fine
<RagnarokAngel> until grub2
<RagnarokAngel> then /epicfail
<RagnarokAngel> wouldn't install it anywhere via the installer
<wrst> ohh yeah ubuntu's tweaked grub 2 bites
<wrst> or it did last time i used it
<RagnarokAngel> it seems to be an open issue... that the installer can't install grub2 on certain systems. How does this get released?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: can you use grub-legacy still with ubuntu?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: honestly no idea. I think a standard grub2 should work, right?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i despise grub 2 i'm not a good person to ask i'm still running grub-legacy, i just want it to boot!!!
<Unit193> Wonder how well a wheezy to Sid would work now. :P
<RagnarokAngel> hahaha
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i did run grub 2 for a while but menu.lst is so easy
<RagnarokAngel> I honestly haven't even messed with bootloaders much. I only deal with them when there are problems.
<wrst> me too RagnarokAngel, thats the only time I hope anyone does :)
<RagnarokAngel> and I wasn't able to get a gui from the liveusb I made on his machine
<RagnarokAngel> but mine loaded fine.
<RagnarokAngel> er it loaded the gui fine on my machine
<wrst> hmm graphics card stuff possibly?
<RagnarokAngel> no it loaded gui elements like the mouse, and it seemed to be functioning fine during the install (which loads the whole gui now for some weird reason).
<RagnarokAngel> err, the whole gui minus unity.
<wrst> can we just blame it on unity?
<RagnarokAngel> lol
<RagnarokAngel> there's no way to force a terminal launch of the livecd is there.
<RagnarokAngel> I just need fdisk.
<RagnarokAngel> actually
<RagnarokAngel> I need 0% gui for this
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i'm guessing ctl-alt-f1 doesn't get it done?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: when would I do that?
<wrst> when some of those gui elements are loaded, that should take you out of x and to tty1
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: seemingly no, it must be hungup somewhere in the initializing then.
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
<vychune> how you guys doing?
<wrst> great vychune, you?
<vychune> doing fine
<vychune> just need a job
<netritious> hello vychune
<vychune> hey hey
<vychune> netritious: know anybody hiring in Memphis?
<netritious> not any place in particular...check craigslist?
<netritious> wrst: you run arch, right?
<vychune> i checked there all the time, it's full of s*** now or days
<wrst> netritious: yes i do
<vychune> i run arch
<netritious> wow there are lots of ppl here running arch
<netritious> arch, the next popular distro for power users?
<vychune> not me i run, didnt say i like it lol
<wrst> netritious: actually i think it has been that for a while
<vychune> ^
<netritious> eh idk, I consider myself a power user and haven't tried arch. I've researched it a bit though, and have read docs on packages that othrwise have no docs
<vychune> it's great and all but :/
<netritious> s/hr/her/
<netritious> but....what, vychune? :)
<vychune> s/pacman/deb
<netritious> wrst: maybe it's just I'm not trendy? \m/ lol
<netritious> I've actually been tempted a few times to try arch, but I hear about the time involved and, well, I already spend to much time ont he computer, at least that's what my wife says
<netritious> vychune: I like apt, but haven't tried pacman
<netritious> what's wrong with arch's package manager?
<vychune> I don't like it
<vychune> command line only
<vychune> o/ ChanServ
<Unit193> :D
<vychune> o/ chris4585
<vychune> Unit193: urusai
<chris4585> lol hi
<wrst> vychune: its not necessarily command line only i use gnome-packagekit
<wrst> netritious: ^^
<wrst> netritious: i think you could say pacman -s similar to apt but without anything pretty
<wrst> hmm pacman
<wrst> pacman -S is what you use to install a package i have it on the brain!
<vychune> ah
<netritious> hello chris4585
<netritious> wb RagnarokAngel
<netritious> wrst: just another package manager?
<vychune> netritious: i just like to have the GUI to serach packages with
<vychune> s/serach/search
<netritious> vychune: I get not wanting to deal with the terminal. It's a user preference thing oc.
<netritious> wrst: are you using quassel on winders? (hence no speeel check?)
<netritious> oh wait, sorry that was vychune :?
<vychune> ......oro?
<netritious> oh nothing, my mind wandered...I thought that was wrst making the correction
<vychune> ohhh
<vychune> i know vim too lol
<netritious> i know nano :/
<netritious> and a little vi....I almost always have to breakout the cheatsheet for vi
<vychune> IKR lol
<netritious> if I used it more it wouldn't be an issue...again, one of those time things
<vychune> i love nano
<netritious> it just works™
<netritious> so does vi, but it's less intuitive, for me at least.
<netritious> take someone like cyberanger or Unit193 and they probably prefered vi from the get go lol
<Unit193> Na, I'm not that cool. :P
<netritious> XD
<netritious> I've been surprised before...
<netritious> I once met an old school perl programmer that used nano
<netritious> professional coder
<chris4585> I have gnome-packagekit installed but rarely use it, I prefer pacman -Ss and pacman -Syyu
<netritious> does arch have man?
<chris4585> of course
<netritious> just checking
<chris4585> long time no see netritious
<netritious> yeah, been a minute chris4585 :)
<netritious> I've been around, only have tiem for lurking mostly
<netritious> *time
<chris4585> yeah, I haven't been on irc lately, just no real want to be on here, feeling really introverted lately
<vychune> chris4585: really? why?
<vychune> netritious: what else would it have? besides man?
<chris4585> I haven't felt like talking to people lately I guess, no real issues
<vychune> oh ok then lol
<wrst> netritious: i was on windows but now i'm back at home so i have spellcheck
<netritious> lol wrst
<wrst> :)
<netritious> vychune: there have been a few systems I've tried where the default install doesn't include man
<wrst> and netritious i'm right with you nano works and makes sense!
<netritious> and if you aren't familiar with the package manager, you're left with --help or -?, which is fine I guess
<vychune> ah ok
<netritious> yeah I was happily surprised that last time I visudo'ed and there was nano
<netritious> wrst: ^
<netritious> seems to be the default
<netritious> at least on ubuntulog
<netritious> *ubuntu
<wrst> yes netritious i always setup visudo to work with nano, i spend more time to figure out how to get vi to work than to edit the file
<wrst> with sudo i think vi is still default i'm betting ubuntu makes  a good tweak there
<chris4585> I always forget how to set the default editor, EXPORT=nano or something
<Unit193> echo --help
<netritious> yeah in /home/<username>/.profile ? I tink that's it
<netritious> s/tink/think/ argh
 * netritious is using quassel on win
<netritious> well the client anyway...server is on a precise vm
 * vychune is using xchat
<netritious> dinner...afk
<vychune>  got a job!
 * vychune fangirl screams
<vychune> .......
<vychune> oh well lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-25
<binarymutant> is ext4 still "unstable"?
<binarymutant> or good to use
<Unit193> That's the default, last I knew.
<binarymutant> k
<binarymutant> My laptop needs a hvac
<wrst> binarymutant: maybe a big window fan?
<binarymutant> Lol
<binarymutant> A big window fan sitting right under the processor
<wrst> yep with a block of ice?
<binarymutant> Or gpu, whichever is on fire
<binarymutant> Ya that liquid nitrogen stuff
<wrst> there you go
<wrst> fires are never good
<binarymutant> Maybe I just need a tougher laptop
<chris4585> my laptop can get up to 75c if it doesn't breath :|
<chris4585> most of the time though I have it propped up
<binarymutant> How do you prop it chris4585
<chris4585> I did use a remote until my brother got me this thing designed for laptops
<binarymutant> Oh
<chris4585> now if I'm charging and watching youtube it gets like 50c
<binarymutant> Its weird that the fan is on the bottom
<cyberanger> netritious: I actually don't like vim, use it often, npt by choice though
<binarymutant> Wut
<binarymutant> !?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: some servers and routers don't have anything else to use
<cyberanger> hrm
<binarymutant> vim is the best
<cyberanger> binarymutant: some servers and routers don't have anything else to use, so vim it is
<cyberanger> but I just don't like it
<binarymutant> that's because some servers and routers know what the best is :P
<cyberanger> think smartphones too for that matter
<binarymutant> yes I have vim on my android
<binarymutant> I've vim'd my firefox too
<binarymutant> vim everything lol
<binarymutant> vim crazy
<binarymutant> 2 monitors, 2 Xservers, 1 machine, no vt switching: how?
<RagnarokAngel> you're above my paygrade on video setup there binarymutant
<binarymutant> paygrade?
<RagnarokAngel> bad joke
<RagnarokAngel> definitely above my level of expertise
<binarymutant> I can get two xservers at the same time to work, but I have do vt switching: like ctrl+alt+f8
<RagnarokAngel> yeah
<RagnarokAngel> so you can only view one at a time?
<binarymutant> yeah
<RagnarokAngel> i mean you could build a chroot to run an X server but I think that creates more problems than it solves.
<Unit193> xserver-xephyr?
<RagnarokAngel> binarymutant: are you trying to have them both display the same thing?
<binarymutant> RagnarokAngel, no
<RagnarokAngel> then what's the point of two x sessions?
<binarymutant> Unit193, what provides that?
<binarymutant> idk
<Unit193> That's the packagename.
<RagnarokAngel> I'm interested if you get it working
<binarymutant> brb
<binarymutant> screw it
<binarymutant> grah separate xscreens driving me nuts
<binarymutant> figured it out
<Unit193> Need to set a server password. :P
<binarymutant> you?
<binarymutant> me? no
<binarymutant> using twinview
<Unit193> IRC server pass that is.
<binarymutant> just don't accept from anyone except 127.0.0.1
<RagnarokAngel1> are you guys all set up with ssd OS partitions?
<RagnarokAngel1> well ssd os drives.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel1: no, but I do have one at work running windows
<RagnarokAngel1> I'm thinking of getting one instead of upgrading my laptop wrst
<wrst> I LOVE the ssd at work
<wrst> when i can afford it i plan on putting one in my laptop
<RagnarokAngel1> newegg had some 120s on their shell shocker for $80
<wrst> yep they are getting close i would like to be in the 320GB range
<RagnarokAngel1> is there any reason ctrl+alt+f1 wouldn't drop me to a terminal?
<RagnarokAngel1> and just return a black screen?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel1: not that I know of generall y that will always send you to tty1 unless something has been tweaked
<RagnarokAngel1> this thing gets through login and then seems to fail inexplicably
<RagnarokAngel1> Maybe I should try logging into a non-graphical?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel1: be a good plan i think
<RagnarokAngel1> hmm
<RagnarokAngel1> it's a gui login and I have no mouse from the touchpad? This is useful.
<wrst> sounds like xorg is weird
<Svpernova09> Let me introduce you to the tab key :_)
<RagnarokAngel1> it defaults to the login and tab is working like enter Svpernova09
<wrst> Svpernova09: :)
<Svpernova09> Ouch, sounds like keyboard layout isn't correct.
<RagnarokAngel1> I have a feeling linux mint just did something weird.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel1: well.... thats what you get for running linux mint... sorry :)
<Svpernova09> Mint takes quite a few liberties
<RagnarokAngel> yeah, I'm not installing it for myself.
<wrst> i know RagnarokAngel :)
<Svpernova09> Is it odd / nonstandard hardware? that is Mint's shining spots.
<RagnarokAngel> It wasn't working corrently with the 12.04 installer
<RagnarokAngel> it failed to install grub
<RagnarokAngel> and when I did install grub on it it didn't autodetect anything.
<wrst> oh that one RagnarokAngel :|
<RagnarokAngel> this thing loads all the way to the desktop and then I can't seem to interact with it at all.
<RagnarokAngel> Welcome to linux mint. Everything you press on the keyboard or attempt to do with a mouse won't do anything.
<RagnarokAngel> wait
<RagnarokAngel> I've got a terminal!
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: going better?
<RagnarokAngel> not really
<RagnarokAngel> I'm getting a fail install of dconf-tools and that seems to be my solution.
<RagnarokAngel> gdm is failing and the main issue.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: is this a fresh install?
<RagnarokAngel> yeah
<wrst> wow
<wrst> that's a pain!
<RagnarokAngel> it seems mdm is screwing with it a bit?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: that's an odd one, what type of video card ?
<RagnarokAngel> I think it's an ATI Radeon HD 4250
<RagnarokAngel> which is the integrated whatever on this laptop
<RagnarokAngel> and pretty crap according to phoronix
<RagnarokAngel> gah
<RagnarokAngel> cinnamon has it's own config program?
<cyberanger> hey RagnarokAngel, long time no see
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: oh my cinnamon
<wrst> can you talk them into anything else?
<chris4585> I think I have an radeon 4250 or close to it on my board, works on arch with the radeon driver
<chris4585> yeah I have that
<cyberanger> cinnamon seems decent, but intel chip and I didn't like it enough to switch from openbox
 * chris4585 is currently using openbox
<wrst> cyberanger: i just don't get what they are doing with cinnamon
<wrst> they could have easily done everything they do with extensions to gnome shell cinnamon is totally useless
<cyberanger> wrst: gnome 2 replacement, without the gnome shell clutter
<Unit193> MATE is Gnome2.
<wrst> cyberanger: its a fork of gnome 3 doesn't it use clutter?
<cyberanger> that's the idea, seems like the original reason, they've gone beyond that now
<wrst> better said its a fork of gnome-shell
<wrst> its stupid
<wrst> i can go to http://extensions.gnome.org and in a few minutes have nearly the same functionality and it doesn't constantly crash as I have heard cinnamon does
<wrst> the linux mint guys could have focused on extensions and done a lot better job than trying to fork something
 * wrst vents
<wrst> sorry I just don't have much love at all for linux mint
<Unit193> ^
<Unit193> Though, LMDE+Xfce may get a short VM test, but I don't like that. :(
<wrst> again Unit193, why not just use debian testing with xfce? the DE of mint doesn't do much as far as drivers etc
<Unit193> wrst: I have set it up like that, it's pretty nice except no Xfce 4.10. ;/
<wrst> weird why not Unit193?
<wrst> is that not in the debian testing repos yet?
<Unit193> Unstable doesn't either. :/
<wrst> Unit193: it was in arch like a day after it was released
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: the arch way.
<wrst> yep the non-stale package way :)
 * wrst notes that restarting windows services is a joke
<wrst> wb netritious
<RagnarokAngel> I think I'm just going to find a different distro.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: curious why not ubuntu?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: that installer fail happened twice.
<wrst> ohh RagnarokAngel does have to be a more easy to use distro? thinking debian might be something worth trying
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: installing grub manually is not on my to-do list
<wrst> thats why i was thinking debian?
<RagnarokAngel> I've never installed Debian, wrst.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: have you used the ubuntu  alternate installer?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: yeah I think so.
<wrst> if you have, you have more or less used the debian installer i think the ubuntu alternate installer is pretty much a purple version :)
<RagnarokAngel> ah, not too big of a deal.
<RagnarokAngel> I could grab that image while I'm at it
<RagnarokAngel> huh they even have live images now?
<wrst> yeah don't know if they are official or not?
<RagnarokAngel> I'm on debian.org and getting the mirrors
<RagnarokAngel> I don't really want to deal with jigdo
<chris4585> I think they are, but can't install from the live side or something like that
<chris4585> maybe I'm thinking of a different distro
<wrst> chris4585: i think there is something odd vs. most live cds
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i would suggest a net install image, less to download on the front end and you get the latest updates
<wrst> if you are going debian stable it will be gnome2 which isn't bad either
<chris4585> RagnarokAngel, do you know what part of the installer failed? have you tried an older version of ubuntu?
<RagnarokAngel> chris4585: it was an error in the way it tried to install grub2. I'm unsure if an older version would fix
<chris4585> very odd, but you never know
<RagnarokAngel> I just feel bad handing someone unity...
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i really don't unity in 12.04 while not for me at all is a very good gui or at least i think so
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: Yeah, you're probably right.
<chris4585> oh, I would too in that case
<chris4585> well there is fedora
<wrst> oh me
<wrst> :)
<wrst> or something like opensuse with kde is nice
<chris4585> mint kde 13 I heard was good.. if you could get it to install
<RagnarokAngel> I have mint with cinnamon 13. This thing is a pain and I want to just scrap it.
<RagnarokAngel> Also I'll probably be running point on any questions and I don't like KDE environments very much
<RagnarokAngel> personal opinion
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: can't argue there nothing wrong with kde either just not my thing
<chris4585> I thought the laptop was for someone else or am I not understanding?
<RagnarokAngel> it is
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: what type of laptop is it?
<RagnarokAngel> but it's someone who doesn't know a lot and will definitely ask me questions regarding it's misuse.
<RagnarokAngel> Dell Inspiron M5030 wrst
<RagnarokAngel> brb
<chris4585> seems like linux isn't the answer here, just my opinion
<chris4585> darn
<wrst> chris4585: its one of those things that its not worth the effort if they are expecting windows some times
<chris4585> yeah, I'd just put a boot leg xp or win7 on there and be done with it
<chris4585> I mean, did I say that?
<wrst> well it probably has a COA anyway but yeah i agree chris4585
<wrst> wb... i think binarymutant :)
<wrst> oh wait yep
<binarymutant> ty ty
<wrst> how are you doing binarymutant?
<binarymutant> good, trying to figure out why some of these xbmc plugins segfault
<binarymutant> and having wifi issues
<netritious> thx wrst for the wb hours ago :P
<netritious> how's everyone?
<wrst> good netritious, how are you?
<wrst> its irc, its timeless around here :)
<netritious> true wrst. :)
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team | Next Team Meeting Thursday, August 2, 8:30PM EDT / 7:30PM CDT
<wrst> netritious: had to add some much needed commas
<netritious> lol
<wrst> ok netritious this is totally off topic but everytime i check the news and see the entertainment section, which i have no clue why its news anyway, but its some star that we are supposed to care about let nude pics get away... you know if you don't went them to get out why do you take them?
 * wrst feels sure that neither he nor netritious will have this problem
<wrst> all that once again makes this seem more appealing than ever: http://mars-one.com/en/
<netritious> it's just for publicity, you know that wrst
<wrst> well of course thats why i let those pics out... no wait!!!
<wrst> netritious: i just don't understand the general public's obsession with "stars"
<wrst> i mean come on we are smarter and twice as sexy
<netritious> lol
<binarymutant> Theyre the american royalty
<wrst> sorry netritious, long hot day i think i may have fried some brain cells
<wrst> ohhh binarymutant don't get me started on the snooty royalty in the mother country :)
<binarymutant> Lol
<wrst> anyway binarymutant enough of my brain cell-less rattling how are you doing?
<Unit193> "I don't want to live on this planet anymore"
<wrst> Unit193: here you go: http://mars-one.com/en/
<binarymutant> Lol
<binarymutant> Id think the.moon would be first
<Unit193> wrst: I saw that movie, didn't end well.
<Unit193> Also, who knows where that quote is from?
<binarymutant> Not me
<wrst> i have no clue Unit193, i was just wanting to truck you off to mars
<Unit193> Yeah, still not far enough for most people...
<wrst> well Unit193 if it helps i want to go too
<Unit193> Still too many people for me.
<wrst> oh wow
<wrst> :)
<wrst> that hurt!
<Unit193> Not you it didn't. :D
<wrst> good point :) catch everyone later
<netritious> cya wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-26
<RagnarokAngel> Unit193: that quote is from Futurama
<Unit193> Log reader.... I should hide from that thing...
<Unit193> And yep, it sure is.
<RagnarokAngel> excellent episode of Futurama
<Svpernova09> netritious: Virtualmin didn't take my alternate 2nd IP. It said it did, but it didn't write out to the site conf file.
<RagnarokAngel> omg a bar crawl in banana costumes? That sounds like far too much fun.
<RagnarokAngel> screw this laptop. It's not getting a shiny coat of linux from me.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: no luck with anything?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: everything I've tried fails somehow. This laptop does not deserve linux.
<wrst> ha ha what have you tried now?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: bridge fails to do anything
<RagnarokAngel> Does anyone use a VPN?
<Unit193> I have access to a VPS....
<netritious> Svpernova09: still around? Just got home from practice.
<RagnarokAngel> having a secure pipe to the internet makes me feel a lot better
<cyberanger> RagnarokAngel: I use a VPN
<RagnarokAngel> cyberanger: what do you useZ/
<cyberanger> RagnarokAngel: I use both openvpn and pptp (stock android and ios devices would need pptp, family devices & such, I prefer openvpn for my gear)
<RagnarokAngel> do you vpn back to your own stuff?
<cyberanger> to a VPS I control
<RagnarokAngel> gotcha
<RagnarokAngel> I just signed up for a pay service. I can't justify not having an encrypted connection anymore.
<cyberanger> I've got my servers all linked, along with my laptops and other portable devices, makes it secure across the board
<cyberanger> the servers don't have their route's changed, but the laptops & such, they're default route is over the vpn
<RagnarokAngel> gotcha
<cyberanger> works great for breaking geoip filters
<RagnarokAngel> I have a feeling my phone doesn't have the kernel package for openvpn to work correctly.
<cyberanger> what's your phone?
<RagnarokAngel> tmobile galaxy s 4g
<RagnarokAngel> I'm running someone's custom rom
<cyberanger> what rom?
<cyberanger> and you are rooted then so you probally could
<wrst> wow early morning activity
<cyberanger> not all that early for me
<wrst> early for us mere mortals :)
<cyberanger> lol, well for day shift mortals
<RagnarokAngel> I don't remember cyberanger. It shouldn't be too difficult if I keep at it.
<wrst> haha cyberanger
<wrst> this is pretty interesting: http://www.cyberciti.biz/linux-news/why-valve-wants-to-port-2500-games-on-linux/
<cyberanger> wrst: they want it cause windows sucks, and now even valve know's it
<wrst> yep cyberanger i thought that was pretty good
<average_guy> anyone checking this out? http://www.ubuntuonair.com/
<Unit193> Using G¡ hangouts.
<Unit193> Howdy orias.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-27
<vychune> o/
<vychune> whats up people!
<vychune> o/ chris4585
<chris4585> hey vychune
<vychune> how ya doing?
<chris4585> alright, got a little frustrated earlier trying to put a ps3 controller back together
<vychune> ouch
<chris4585> took it apart trying to fix my sticky joystick, I would have to soldier a new part on for it to work :/
<chris4585> but besides that, how are you?
<vychune> doing good
<vychune> Fedex called me to throw boxes for them lol
<chris4585> thats good
<chris4585> o.o
<chris4585> work in a warehouse?
<vychune> so hopefully that job works out
<vychune> the memphis hub
<chris4585> ah cool
<vychune> same idea however
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> watching phi-brain right now though
<vychune> got a server job tomorrow probably
<vychune> Ubuntu or Debian
<chris4585> nice
<vychune> what would be your choice by the way?
<chris4585> well, I like ubuntu, and so so with debian..
<vychune> hmm ok then
<vychune> brb grabbing a cold soft drink
<chris4585> I've never really maintained a big server before, I've done an arch server hosting my own wordpress though, which was surprisingly easy to setup
<binarymutant> debian
<Unit193> Debian stable makes me sad though.
<binarymutant> sid all the way
<binarymutant> I think** Ubuntu server is the exact same as Debian
<chris4585> binarymutant, thats pretty much how I feel
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> I don't want to search the maintainers files to prove it though
<chris4585> I think it doesn't really matter so much just whatever is more comfortable, if I really wanted I could setup a fedora server but I'm not that big into fedora
<vychune> i thought so but i was suggested to go with debian by cyberanger, wrst , and someone else
<vychune> i can't stand fedora
<vychune> or suse
<chris4585> I don't really like them either, mostly for desktop usage, but I'm pretty comfortable using anything that is well documented
<Unit193> Go with CentOS? :D
<vychune> never had a chance to
<vychune> i might try that on my first server come to think about it
<vychune> what packaging does it use?
<vychune> chris4585: on a job i like the system to be familiar
<vychune> but at home i'll change it a little as i go
<chris4585> yeah, thats understandable, I'd go ubuntu or arch personally
<vychune> anything debian based for me
<vychune> arch i'm not good with yet
<vychune> i have to uninstall it soon too
<vychune> my mom needs a Winblows box for work
<Unit193> Arch I wouldn't do with a server, and Cent is redhat community version basically. :P
<vychune> ah
<binarymutant> yeah Arch is not for servers
<binarymutant> maybe home servers but not production
<chris4585> I hear people say that, why is that?
<vychune> right
<binarymutant> chris4585, it's too bleeding edge
<chris4585> ah
<binarymutant> I pretty much get a kernel update every single day
<vychune> binarymutant: damn, forreal?
<binarymutant> yeah Arch keeps up with upstream
<vychune> brb
<binarymutant> nah I like bleeding edge
<chris4585> binarymutant, do you have testing?
<binarymutant> no it's a rolling release
<chris4585> because I get a kernel update like maybe once or twice a week but that is for 32bit, I every now and then rebuild my pae kernel and use it everyday
<binarymutant> I get them on the regular
<binarymutant> 32bit vanilla
<chris4585> well I meant the testing repo but I guess that wouldn't affect the kernel updates
<binarymutant> maybe "every day" is an exaggeration but it's pretty close
<vychune> ill do it later cant find my Windows stuff
<chris4585> I keep both kernels just in case, update regular kernel whenever they come but never use it
<binarymutant> what is pae?
<chris4585> its 32bit basically but allows me to utilize all 8gbs of my ram
<binarymutant> ooh
<binarymutant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension yeah started reading after I asked
<binarymutant> wish I had that much ram
<chris4585> its nice to have, chromium can take nearly 2gbs at times, and on windows it really is nice
<chris4585> especially when gaming or something
<binarymutant> yeah I bet
<binarymutant> do want
<vychune> nice chris4585
 * netritious wipes brow
<netritious> one more windows install to go! lol
<netritious> how's everybody
<binarymutant> netritious, do you clone your drives or each individually?
<netritious> binarymutant: I clone for backups on my workstations that use winders...
<netritious> right now though I am installing in KVM on Debian
<binarymutant> oh
<netritious> I just wanted to see if it worked, and it does appear to work...
<binarymutant> yeah
<netritious> I have XP 32-bit/64-bit, Vista Ultimate 64-bit, Windows 8 Release Preview 64-bit, next is win7
<binarymutant> what about win8?
<vychune> netritious: o/
<netritious> how's it going vychune?
<netritious> binarymutant: I mentioned that ^^
<binarymutant> oh ya I see
<binarymutant> my eyes roll back in my head everytime I read windows sorry
<netritious> lol, np
<netritious> that happens to me when I read arch lol
<netritious> j/k, j/k
<binarymutant> roflcopter
<vychune> LOL
<netritious> I still don't get the anti-windows sentiment. It's an OS. People use it. I like making money supporting it and hope to make money one day supporting linux too. It's really that simple for me.
<netritious> I'm apathetic if it works.
<binarymutant> I'm not anti windows, I just don't use it
<netritious> I'll try Bubble Pink Penguin BSD if it just works.
<binarymutant> it's super overrated too
<netritious> With that I agree...windows is a dying platform.
<vychune> netritious: installing win xp myself
<netritious> vychune: slowest of them all, but works best in KVM comapred ot the other versions.
<vychune> installing on an old optiplex
<netritious> Ah the optiplex. Man I've done some crazy upgrading on those, the orginal Pentium versions anyway.
<netritious> Once upon a time there were PCI slot upgrade CPU packages, so upgraded an optiplex with Pentium 120MHz to PII 400MHz.
<netritious> vychune: ^^ My only real experience with an optiplex
<netritious> binarymutant: Linux flavors (ubuntu and debian) have been flawless under KVM, and Debian is flawless as the host.
<binarymutant> yeah I wouldn't expect it any other way :D
<netritious> When I say flawless, I literally mean I have had 0 problems with Debian as a host OS for KVM.
<netritious> or as guests.
<netritious> After I get another win7 lic I'll start adding more distro's to the box for testing.
<vychune> KVM?
<binarymutant> kernel virtual manager...
<binarymutant> I think
<binarymutant> idk the acronym
<netritious> Kernel Virtual Machine (I'm not 100% positive on that, but pretty sure)
<binarymutant> the linux version of hypervisor
<netritious> *Kernel-based Virtual Machine ref: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<netritious> yeah, what binarymutant said
<binarymutant> what's windows hypervisor thing called?
<netritious> what's funny is that is so misleading...I used to think that it was container tech, not an actual hypervisor
<binarymutant> i thought it was just 'hypervisor' but it's not..
<netritious> Hyper-V
<binarymutant> ah yeah
<binarymutant> that one
<netritious> idk know anything about Hyper-V
<binarymutant> at least you know it's name :P
<netritious> yes, well I know lots of stuff :P
<netritious> got a little distracted...had one of those half-priced sonic shakes
<vychune> LOIL
<vychune> ahhhhhhh late night ric
<vychune> *rice
<vychune> im gonna turn in tonight guys
<vychune> o/
<wrst> netritious: ping
<netritious> wrst: pong
<wrst> netritious: sent you an email i think is interesting
<wrst> netritious: i know you have been spearheading an renewed effort with the loco so wanted to get that to you and get your thoughts
<netritious> wrst: I'm mulling it over. I think becoming official is a dead issue. No one has or can put in the time that's needed to "get 'er done" or we would actually be official.
<wrst> netritious: i tend to agree
<wrst> i guess my question is there any use in even responding to that?
<netritious> On the other hand, having an actual Ubuntu evangelist reach out is new
<wrst> i'm wondering if we might should craft an email explaining that to him, and also our unique geographical issues etc?
<netritious> idk, something we can talk about in the meeting maybe?
<wrst> yes i think that is what I'm thinking
<wrst> also I'm not for sure if we have enough "love" for ubuntu either for it to be worth while?
<netritious> and that's another issue altogether...I use to be an evangelist myself (unofficial of course) but not so much anymore...
<netritious> Ubuntu isn't magic
<wrst> me either netritious, I am really just a whatever gets the job done type person
<netritious> doesn't solve world hunger, or address most of the poeple in this group anymore (arch)
<wrst> no it is however great for say my mom, someone seeking a windows alternative etc etc
<netritious> we need a TLUG or something
<wrst> to be honest i don't feel its particularly good for enterprise, on the server I would go with debian and for desktop use I think i would likely go possible opensuse so I'm way off the reservation there
<wrst> netritious: i can't argue with that at all
<binarymutant> Ubuntu is magic, they got Steam
<binarymutant> :P
<netritious> idk, still thinking it over. For server I'm with you....Debian for me. I'll get to try more distros here shortly (next few weeks) but Debian has been rock solid for me on the server front, everything from FDE to RAID to VM to LAMP.
<netritious> lol good point there binarymutant
<wrst> yes and i think binarymutant hit the nail on the head i think ubuntu seems to be going more the way of the home machine, with the software center etc etc and nothing wrong with that, but I just don't see them being a business solution on the desktop if anyone is interested in going that direction
<wrst> and at one time they were going to be a corporate desktop and they are just so far from that
<netritious> oh btw binarymutant, there /are/ some differences between ubuntu server and debian ;)
<binarymutant> besides juju?
<netritious> yes, besides juju
<wrst> binarymutant: debian "gets in the way" less IMO
<binarymutant> and bayoubou or whatever it's called
<netritious> byobu
<binarymutant> yeah that
<binarymutant> screen profile
 * netritious knew the name of that too :D
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> wrst, as for corporate desktop I think it all depends on the business's in-house software
<wrst> binarymutant: yes and for the most part that means windows
<netritious> remotely unlocking LUKS encrypted volumes is my biggest gripe with ubuntu server. works OOTB on debian.
<binarymutant> yeah around here
<binarymutant> wrst, Tennessee is pretty much locked-in to MS software. I don't really understand it but hey
<binarymutant> I always thought we wouldn't be bc of the "Innovation Valley" and our 2 universities
<binarymutant> and Scripps
<wrst> binarymutant: yeah i don't see that changing anytime soon either
<netritious> because when someone goes to Best Buy, or any other retail chain to buy a computer, it comes with windows
<binarymutant> netritious, if a business is going to best buy for the desktops they've got a lot of problems
<wrst> Windows 8 I think will be very much like vista, and we will hear all this year of the linux desktop stuff and all the people really irritated by win 8 will go to mac :)
<binarymutant> wrst, agree
<netritious> oh i didn't know the scope was just business
<binarymutant> ah yeah for home users I understand why
<wrst> netritious: even with the scope being business i think you are still correct, people are already familiar with windows because of that machine they got at best buy and it just makes sense for them not to have to learn a new OS at work
<wrst> but there are some companies that will use a linux desktop
<binarymutant> they shouldn't have to learn any OS, most ppl aren't techs
<wrst> Lowes and Sherwin Williams are two I'm thinking of right off the top of my head
<wrst> binarymutant: if the interface is different many people will freak out beyond belief
<netritious> that and when you walk in the door it's "can you use windows and word? access? Adobe suite? None of which are available for linux. An alternative maybe, but not those products.
<wrst> exactly netritious
<binarymutant> right bc their HR is ... dumb
<wrst> netritious: if people really want linux on the desktop it starts with apps and as we go more web app crazy that might help but you are correct
<netritious> My last employer, when interviewed by the admin, I was asked...
<netritious> "Can you code PHP?" Why yes I can.
<netritious> "Can you write SQL queries for MySQL?" Why, yes I can. SQL is SQL.
<netritious> "Can you manage our company web sites on IIS?" Why, yes I can.
<netritious> Which is why I got the job. My point is, LAMP never entered the conversation with a "veteran" admin.
<binarymutant> no offense but I'd say that company is doomed
<netritious> nah, celebrating their 75th anniversary this year (sorry for spelling)
<binarymutant> paying 2k+ for server side software that's no enterprise ready/scalable
<binarymutant> they must be making money on something that doesn't require tech
<netritious> dude, it's crazy what tech they have...fiber to each desktop and server, and an HP blade server.
<netritious> and an IBM iSeries5
<binarymutant> sure and that costs much
<binarymutant> x86 dropins cost little
<binarymutant> look at any enterprise, they aren't using windows
<binarymutant> amazon, google, even MS itself was running linux for it's search engine (pre-bing)
<netritious> look, I agree with you belive it or not. Even though Windows is my primary desktop OS I still agree.
 * wrst sings the preference song
<binarymutant> right so if a mid size company says windows only, I say they're crazy
<netritious> Cost was the primary motivator for me experimenting with linux in the first place. LAMP just makes sense to me for web dev.
<binarymutant> it's like saying money doesn't matter
<binarymutant> netritious, exactly
<binarymutant> meh preaching to the choir :P
<netritious> The setup I have right now cost a fat whopping $600. All in hardware. I am still using it all today, minus one bad 160GB SATA drive.
<binarymutant> brb
<netritious> kk
<netritious> ^^but that was only after discovering that a similar solution in winders was going to cost me around 10g's, half of which was in software licensing.
<wrst> netritious: wow
<wrst> wow!
<wrst> that's why most people use a LAMP setup i suppose :)
<netritious> well, take for example Hyper-V. Dumb. I would buy VMware before investing in Hyper-V.
<netritious> oh wait, I can run ESX for free with an OpenFiler backend and iSCSI.
<netritious> *ESXi
<wrst> we have a windows server here, and I must say I hate it, had print spooler problems, and went to restart the service well finally got it restarted but the restart the service didn't work etc just a real pain sometimes, but probalby also because i don't fully get how windows server works either
<netritious> Or, I can run KVM/Qemu without all the proprietary limitations in VMware products.
<wrst> yep
<wrst> and free virtualization is gold
<binarymutant> yeah I used to sell those stupid stickers
<netritious> poor wrst...having print server issues with winders :/ that's gotta suck.
<netritious> binarymutant: what stickers?
<wrst> well they have mysteriously resolved themselves
<netritious> with a reboot wrst?
<wrst> netritious: that's something I like about linux if it works it works, if its broken you gotta fix it!
<wrst> no a reboot didn't work
<binarymutant> what are they called, the ms license stickers
 * netritious was laughing inside after typing that ^^
<netritious> oh yeah, the COA
<binarymutant> coa's ye
<binarymutant> s
<netritious> Certificate of Authenticity
<binarymutant> it's been forever*
<netritious> <-- just has a decent memory
<binarymutant> most people think it's not added into the cost but it is
<netritious> yeah, I wish I could get an AMD laptop that sells for $350 for $250 and without winders :/
<binarymutant> dell does that I think
<netritious> yeah it's been in the news lately
<binarymutant> but I think they have some sort of deal with nvidia
<netritious> I think shuttleworth even is quoted as saying "5% of all PC's shipped in 2013 will have Ubuntu installed"
<binarymutant> nvidia and intel are the only gpu's I've seen on dells
<wrst> well netritious they are working hard in india i mean that's a huge population base
<binarymutant> netritious, I'd say shuttleworth is right
<netritious> now that you mention it binarymutant that sounds accurate
<netritious> about the nvidia/intel/dell comment
<binarymutant> yeah
<netritious> he would know
<netritious> wrst: India has a huuuuuge population true.
<wrst> and they are pushing there and in china so it could happen i suppose
<netritious> It very well could. I hate the fact that UEFI is going to disrupt some of the momentum though. Not with Ubuntu, but with other linux distros.
<netritious> I think ARM will change that in a big way as it's seeing more action in the consumer market.
<wrst> yeah a lot of these hard core stallman peolpe will just have to get over themselves with uefi pay the 99 bucks and go on :)
<binarymutant> there are ways around uefi i think
<netritious> I'm about over Adobe products. I still don't know how to do half the things I do in DW or Photoshop in other OSS alternatives though. Will take a lot of getting used to.
<netritious> But when MS kills updates for Win7 it will be gone for good on my desktops.
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm sure people will find ways around it :)
<wrst> netritious: so no win8 for you?
<netritious> I stopped using winders server over four years ago.
<binarymutant> wrst, arch wiki has a lot about it
<netritious> Maybe wrst, will wait for the reviews to come in.
<netritious> but I seriously doubt it. ARM is almost powerful enough. When dual/quad CPUs become more common I'll invest in that hardware instead of x86.
<wrst> netritious: i have tried it soem and not just to bash it for bashing it but if people think gnome-shell and unity are way off, they look like ultra traditional desktops compared to win 8
<binarymutant> <- doesn't know what win8 looks like
<binarymutant> I suppose it relies heavily on composite
<netritious> there will be a developer revolt with the release of win8
<netritious> MS has changed so much with metro and obsoleted just about every other dev tech they currently support
<wrst> yeah netritious i just don't understand what they were thinking really
<binarymutant> isn't it still the nt kernel though?
<binarymutant> the win8 screenshots I'm looking at don't look different. Just heavy on the composite
<wrst> binarymutant: its different, no start button for one thing!
<binarymutant> uh.. I must be looking at the wrong thing
<wrst> all a bunch of flat looking squares
<binarymutant> this one has a start button
<wrst> and will probably be great for a tablet but not for a desktop
<wrst> binarymutant: there is no more start button
<wrst> unless you hack it somehow
<wrst> earlier releases had a start button but they decided you didn't need that
<binarymutant> ppl must have posted up that
<netritious> don't get me started on all the crap I already strongly dislike about win8
<wrst> binarymutant: here is an example: http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/14/3084563/windows-8-desktop-ui-screenshots-no-aero
<netritious> binarymutant: the original Developer Release did have a start button, but it just took you back to that tiled metro screen
<wrst> which was stupid IMO
<wrst> and binarymutant here are you some more ugly screenshots: http://winunleaked.info/threads/290-Windows-8-RTM-on-the-way?p=8240#post8240
<netritious> brb
<binarymutant> lol watching the Jan2012 demo for it, "the tiles are alive"
<binarymutant> they're really betting people are only going to use tablets
<wrst> and hack off likely their largest userbase? corporate desktops?
<binarymutant> yeah
<wrst> makes no sense but more power to them
<binarymutant> they must be really threatened by android and ios
<binarymutant> the MS store, yeah android and ios are cutting into their profits
<wrst> binarymutant: i know people say linux is fragmented and they are correct but microsoft seems to be a fragmented company
<binarymutant> linux is fragmented?
<binarymutant> none of the win8 videos I'm seeing are using a desktop. All tablets
<binarymutant> urgh it has that side menu like unity
<binarymutant> thats gross
<binarymutant> windows is definitly not my cup of tea.
<netritious> IMHO win8 is not very productive as a desktop OS
<netritious> binarymutant: I know you would argue no winders OS makes a productive desktop :D
<binarymutant> I have no problem with windows itself
<wrst> netritious: it totally changes your work flow even more so than gnome-shell did
<binarymutant> just the windows paradigm bothers me
<wrst> i'm curious about win8 in a multi-monitor environment also
<netritious> wrst: I'm currently just running in KVM/qemu
<netritious> so no way to check
<wrst> netritious: i had it installed in vbox but the video support was pretty poor so i doubt multi monitors would have worked
<netritious> binarymutant: I get that...me too. Right now though it's helping me to pay the bills. :/
<wrst> you gots to haz money!
<binarymutant> netritious, I was also being negative about unity
<netritious> oh and the layout?
<binarymutant> yeah the popups depending where your mouse is
<binarymutant> that's very annoying no matter what the underlying OS is
<binarymutant> popups=bad
<binarymutant> ;
<binarymutant> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Fczo6E5gE
<netritious> http://imgur.com/a/iuf1r#0
<netritious> binarymutant: ^^ current win8 release preview
<binarymutant> is that the login?
<binarymutant> what is that?
<netritious> well, the first screen is meant to be pretty i guess as it serves no real function IMHO
<binarymutant> oh
<netritious> you have to "slide" it out of the way to get to the login screen
<binarymutant> that's just gross http://imgur.com/a/iuf1r#3
<netritious> after login you see the metro interface witht he tiles
<netritious> yep, I totally agree. MS seems to be taking direction from school children or something.
<binarymutant> lol or from unity
<binarymutant> ** same thing
<netritious> unity I am getting used to.
<binarymutant> can't take it's side menu
<netritious> if you only had a choice between unity and win8, which would it be binarymutant? :D
<binarymutant> a reformat
<netritious> rofl
<netritious> a boat anchor lol
<binarymutant> honestly I could prolly only use awesomewm or dwm
<binarymutant> nowadays
<binarymutant> I used gnome a few months ago and freaked out
<netritious> lol
<binarymutant> yeah I can't use the mouse anymore lol
<binarymutant> what to do while compiling a large project?
<netritious> hm, idk. read?
<binarymutant> hm
<binarymutant> early lunch, brb
<binarymutant> it's sys admin day fyi
<binarymutant> crap xbmc is so big my /tmp folder runs out of space compiling it >:(
<wrst> binarymutant: you need a bigger /tmp
<wrst> is it a seperate partition? i had mi8ne setup that way and it was always running out
<binarymutant> wrst, I have everything on one small partition except for /home
<wrst> hmm oh so its filling up your / partition
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> oh err
<binarymutant> actually /tmp is it's own partition
<binarymutant> but I'm building it in /home now
<Svpernova09> Are you not using LVM? :_D
<wrst> hello Guest2124
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-28
<altg3k3> beep boop?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<altg3k3> how goes it?
<Unit193> Just watching Chuck, and not dieing of heat.
<altg3k3> haha. not dieing of heat is always good!
<altg3k3> hey what (if any) laptop bag(s) do you guys have?
<altg3k3> holy crap. I might get the HDMI cables I ordered already.
<altg3k3> I'd be okay with that. xD
<Unit193> It's not here with me right now, but it is nice.
<altg3k3> I'm looking at: http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Checkpoint-Friendly-15-6-Traveler-Laptop/dp/B00020BJA8/ref=sr_1_52?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1343433805&sr=1-52
<altg3k3> not JUST for the checkpoint friendly bit... but is a nice addition... esp since work will be sending me places.
<wrst> altg3k3: hey i have an elcheapo targus of some sort but it gets the job done had it over the course of two laptops
<altg3k3> define:elcheapo
<wrst> well i think it was a 15 buck deal off tiger direct they probably don't even make them anymore
<altg3k3> yea.
<altg3k3> this is like $40 but has enough space for tools, and a spot for files/etc.
<altg3k3> With my new position I'll hopefully end up traveling to client sites... possibly including some places as far as 3.5+ hrs and travel time for training.
<altg3k3> so wanted something more versatile
<wrst> oh yeah you don't want what i have it just holds the laptop and a cord :)
<altg3k3> that would be LOVELY but given the other crap I get to carry.
<altg3k3> god my work is so weird.
<altg3k3> we do managed services, right? I'm our most senior systems analyst (glorified name we use for helpdesk techs). I'm also still technically an intern.
<altg3k3> they're moving me to template development for the software we also resell.. our senior sysadmin has been on vacation, and our jr sysadmin is useless.
<altg3k3> so I was working 3 depts for the past week
<altg3k3> hey binarymutant
<binarymutant> hello
<netritious> goood morning
<netritious> setting up arch and have a question about the locale config step.
<netritious> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 or en_US ISO-8859-1 or both?
<netritious> ah n/m found the answer
<netritious> ping binarymutant, wrst
<netritious> bbl
<binarymutant> hello
<binarymutant> late
<wrst> netritious: pong
<wrst> binarymutant: i appear to be late also :)
<binarymutant> hey I got a raspberry pi coming :D
<wrst> awesome binarymutant!
<binarymutant> i know right
<binarymutant> can't wait
<wrst> off to do saturday chores binarymutant, see you later
<binarymutant> have fun :P
<RagnarokAngel> I freaking hate having a police force on campus.
<cyberanger> RagnarokAngel: I love it myself, teach them about civil liberties ;-)
<RagnarokAngel> cyberanger: except not. Private University with a joint security/police force. They don't have to respect any rights.
<netritious> omg arch makes me feel like an idiot. I don't get it. Going to try and install in KVM one more time and if no go then screw it lol.
<wrst> netritious: oh noes
<netritious> I've done this twice wrst: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Install_Scripts
<wrst> wow what is that?
<netritious> and when I reboot the console just says "Booting harddrive...." then 100% cpu usage and no booting
<netritious> wrst: supposedly the way to install arch now? idk, complete arch noob here
<netritious> how do you install wrst?
<wrst> nooo i wouldn't
<netritious> rather, what guide did you use? are you using a different install media?
<wrst> netritious: i would start here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<wrst> i haven't used the new media however
<wrst> netritious: i'm downliding the netinstall iso from here http://archlinux.supsec.org/iso/2012.07.15/
<netritious> that's what I'm using atm
<wrst> looks like ther is no more i386 or 64 bit seperate isos anymore
<wrst> unless something has changed you pretty much just boot it up and it walks you through, pretty much like a freebsd install
<netritious> not with the new install media
<netritious> at least not for me
<wrst> netritious: i would suggest you prepare your partitions before hand if you aren't going to use the entire disk
<wrst> oh noes netritious i will check it out
<netritious> I did
<netritious> The install goes fine. I just think the instructions are lacking.
<netritious> Since it the install won't boot afterwards
<wrst> those instructions you had i'm just not for sure what they were even for really
<netritious> installing with the new media
<netritious> that's what they are for...linked from the home page
<wrst> ahh hmm well i'm going to give it a go in vbox
<netritious> kk
<wrst> ok i haven't really explored the new media that sounds like some crap really
<wrst> but they have made some things easier so i think they reason they have to make something hard to make up for it
<netritious> I'm /trying/ to give it a go, but I feel like I am trying linux and it's 1995! lol
<wrst> i used some install media from years ago on my laptop recently but the net install pulled it all in
<wrst> netritious: there is really no handholding with arch and when things change it takes the docs a few weeks to catch up
<wrst> but if you can't do it i'm thinking not too many will be able to!
<netritious> I don't see any other links for any other install media? Am I missing something?
<netritious> yeah, I mean, I don't know /everything/ but I'm no noob
<wrst> here i go
<wrst> oh yeah this is way different
<netritious> i think I see the problem....wait before you bother wrst
<wrst> yeah i'm about to have to leave, but i'm certainly going to practice before i try this netritious, i liked the menu system!
<netritious> kk, cya wrst. I'll either figure it out or I won't :)
<netritious> will keep you posted
<wrst> haha yeah this looks like a learning experience i will check in with you tonight late or tomorrow and we can compare notes, maybe we should just use gentoo???
<netritious> lol maybe
<wrst> looks like an internet connection is required now also... hmm
<wrst> well gotta go, good luck!
<netritious> thanks! cya wrst
<netritious> well I'm closer. definitely a grub issue
<netritious> s/grub/grub2/
<netritious> *grub configuration issue
<netritious> going to go grab some din....bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-07-29
 * netritious wipes brow
<netritious> finally have arch booting...what a chore :/
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> so you found "The Arch Way"
<netritious> what's that?
<netritious> asked google...no, i followed the new wiki entry for the new media iso
<netritious> the problem is it leaves out a great deal of steps
<netritious> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Install_Scripts
<netritious> like, it's detailed enough for most of it, but not detailed enough to get it booting with grub2
<binarymutant> you bootstrapped your own?
<binarymutant> :O
<netritious> yeah
<binarymutant> holy****
<netritious> and now I'm up and running ;)
<binarymutant> yeah I'd say that would be a chore
<binarymutant> congrats though
<netritious> thx just had to dig more into grub2 config
<binarymutant> was there any reason why you wanted to do that? Or just out of fun*
<netritious> i couldn't find any other link for downloading media...seems to be the only way
<netritious> or it could be I didn't read enough
<binarymutant> stoopid wifi
<netritious> public wifi or bad router?
<binarymutant> just really far from my home router
<netritious> cake song just popped in my head... "he's going the distance, he's going for speed..." lol
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> hey sleeping people, did Google Fiber sign up for the *AA's 6-strike rule?
<vychune> good morning guys
<RagnarokAngel> 'morning vychune
<vychune> how you doing
<RagnarokAngel> alright
<RagnarokAngel> ponied up for a vpn so I'm actually using my internet connection again
<altg3k3> morning guys
<altg3k3> RagnarokAngel, you couodn't use it without a VPN? or just wouldn't?
<RagnarokAngel> too much filtering/censorship with campus internet
<altg3k3> Ahhhhhhhh right.
<altg3k3> where are you stuck, btw? if I may ask.
<RagnarokAngel> Harrogate.
<altg3k3> never heard of it... O_o
<RagnarokAngel> Up on the border of KY and VA
<RagnarokAngel> North of Tazewell
<altg3k3> okay.... because google says New YorkShire, England.
<altg3k3> haha
<RagnarokAngel> yeah it likes to default across the pond unless you specify TN
<altg3k3> yeah
<altg3k3> sometimes my work really pisses me off.
<altg3k3> sigh.
<altg3k3> SUNDAY and I am checking sql jobs because one of our client's IT department cannot get it right.
<RagnarokAngel> that blows
<altg3k3> Yes, yes it does.
<RagnarokAngel> I've really felt like just ripping apart this school's security.
<altg3k3> I'm supposed to be a helpdesk tech that is moving into template development.
<RagnarokAngel> doesn't sound like you should be checking sql jobs
<altg3k3> no, but guess what? I get to work in 3 depts.
<altg3k3> sigh
<altg3k3> I contain the skill, otherwise this client would be SOL. one of our sysadmins was on vacation last week and the other one is useless and was too tied up in other clients anyway.
<vychune> damn
<altg3k3> I'm having to move a full DB backup of their devl environment to a different server, their NAS, which would be fine but their network sucks badly enough it'll take about 2 hrs to move 103GB.
 * altg3k3 steps off his soapbox
<vychune> omg
<altg3k3> what?
<altg3k3> vychune,  ?
<vychune> all that work when it could be so much easier
<altg3k3> oh yeah. I know.
<altg3k3> Not our system to manage, just my job to make sure their prod environment gets a full backup
<altg3k3> and stays backup itself up
<altg3k3> sigh. Windows. I long for cron jobs
<altg3k3> vychune, the kicker? I'm at home...  accessing their VPN from my work laptop.
<altg3k3> and have the availability to do anything I need to.
<vychune> hmm well thats good
<vychune> just installed WinXP for my mom's optiplex that i found for her
<altg3k3> Nice!
<altg3k3> We use optiplex' at work. for our clients
<altg3k3> they hand out latitude laptops for employees.
<vychune> i love latitude
<altg3k3> yeah they're pretty awesome.
<altg3k3> since I'm moving to dev and have been there a year with only a desktop they got me a new one in the fiirst set of replacement
<vychune> i need a laptop badly myself lol
<vychune> nice
<vychune> you guys know any laptop grants for students?
<altg3k3> Your college might have their own 'store' with discounts.
<altg3k3> and by that I mean a link on their website that takes you to a discounted spot that a laptop vendor has set up for them.
<vychune> efollet -_-
<altg3k3> anybody know much about the UMUC?
<altg3k3> or anybody attend DeVry or ITT?
<altg3k3> Trying to find a college with decent name, good tech courses... and minimal BS classes.
<vychune> SWTCC
<vychune> or TCC
<vychune> TTC*
<altg3k3> southwest TN or tennessee tech?
<vychune> exactly
<altg3k3> I guess I should add that can award a bachelor's degree.
<vychune> oooooooo
<altg3k3> yeah. :/
<altg3k3> would LIKE online...
<vychune> id rather go to a full college lol
<vychune> im still young
<altg3k3> I'm only 21.
<altg3k3> jerk. :P and I'd rather go to a full college, too but with work. meh
<vychune> then why do you want to go the quick route?
<vychune> ah
<altg3k3> my job. I really don't want to have to stop.
<vychune> i'm almost 21
<altg3k3> where are you going now?
<binarymutant> 2 hours for 103GB?
<binarymutant> must be over wifi
<altg3k3> binarymutant, I hope not, or their pipe is getting clobbered.
<vychune> binarymutant: lol whats up dude
<altg3k3> NEED MORE JIGGWATTS
<vychune> altg3k3: Southwest
<binarymutant> not much just poppinh in
<altg3k3> vychune, nice. I have an assoc.. just not sure where to go from here for the B.S., but want to minimize the 'extra' gen ed stuff.
<altg3k3> I know it is whiny, but with work and everything else I have no motivation to write history papers or english research papers.
<vychune> i hated english
<vychune> i failed it the first time
<altg3k3> I almost failed history.
<altg3k3> 79.7
<altg3k3> that wonderful woman rounded for me.
<vychune> i was that close for Project Management
<vychune> 75
<vychune> a C at SWTCC
<altg3k3> yeah.
<altg3k3> i'd have passed with a 79 but it would've brought my GPA lower than I wanted.
<vychune> i actually liked my GPA lol
<vychune> i had a 1.5
<vychune> it went up to a 2.7
<altg3k3> Nice
<RagnarokAngel> bleh now I feel old as I'm 23 and still working on this damned english major.
<vychune> oh f*** that lol
<binarymutant> <-- didn't go
<binarymutant> <-- not in the field I want either
<vychune> binarymutant: aw thats too bad
<binarymutant> yeah
<vychune> binarymutant: why not?
<binarymutant> idk no one will hire me
<binarymutant> although I did pass up on a .net job in MI
<vychune> i meant the school part
<binarymutant> oh to much money
<binarymutant> time/effort little payback
<vychune> ah
<binarymutant> For some reason I think if i got an associates at pellissippi I doubt it would pay off
<vychune> pellissippi?
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> Community College
 * netritious never expected to see binarymutant, .Net, and job in one sentence XD
<binarymutant> pass up was the keyword
<netritious> true
<netritious> I was |----| <--that close to becoming a trained .Net professional back in '08
<binarymutant> they're crazy, 3 person IT dept for 6 different manufacturers. They were going to do a CMS from scratch
<binarymutant> in .net
<netritious> ew
<binarymutant> yeah
<altg3k3> f that
<altg3k3> no one will use it anyway. >.>
<netritious> dotnetnuke sounds like a better option imho
<binarymutant> ikr, I was like you'd cut down on time by just using an already established cms
<netritious> yep, and dotnetnuke is even older than WP...been around for a loooong time
<binarymutant> they were also all about only using MS products bc they wanted homogenious enviroment
<netritious> smells like old school to me
<binarymutant> well the entire, 3ppl, team is younger than me
<netritious> and fired up about MS apparently lol
<binarymutant> lol yeah
<binarymutant> they were college educated but apparently missed the CS101 lecture about code reuse
<altg3k3> LOL
<binarymutant> their 1 dev will quit and no one will be able to read that garbage, it would have been a bad choice for me even though it's family owned
<netritious> yeah, and MI? to friggin' cold if you ask me
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> MI sounds good to me in the summer though
<binarymutant> too hot here
<altg3k3> solution: work from home in winter
<netritious> yeah it does get hot down here
<binarymutant> lol yes
<netritious> hey binarymutant, installed gnome3 in arch. Works ok in a vm.
<binarymutant> until I find that linux job it's cooking for me :D
<binarymutant> netritious, I can't believed you bootstrapped that
<netritious> lol like I said, couldn't find any other install media to download, and the new install media is all about the bootstrap method
<binarymutant> that's like doing LFS but adding pacman
<netritious> I've thought about tackling LFS but confused by some of the docs
<binarymutant> http://www.archlinux.org/download/
<binarymutant> I couldn't compile glib on LFS and gave up (years ago)
<binarymutant> glibc*
<netritious> if you inspect that page, where do you see anything other than the dual_netinstall media? Am I just completely over looking it?
<binarymutant> netinstall works for me :D
<netritious> do you use the Arch Install Scripts?
<binarymutant> no
<netritious> so there is an installer akin to say di?
<binarymutant> di?
<netritious> debian installer
<binarymutant> is that the graphical one?
<netritious> yes and no...not like a live cd/dvd install, but yes has GUI
<binarymutant> basicly the arch iso just gives you busybox
<binarymutant> busybox and pacman, you download the rest. No gui
<netritious> hm....maybe I should read a bit of The Arch Way
<binarymutant> I've never actually read that wiki page
<netritious> I'm over it. It's interesting though. Installed openSUSE in a vm this morning with KDE (default) desktop.
<netritious> just trying different things.
<binarymutant> that's cool, it's nice to try different distros I guess
<netritious> with 500GB of RAID1 storage for vm's I thought it was time to put it to use :P
<binarymutant> I'm a stick to 1 type guy, although I guess it's 2 now since moving to arch
<binarymutant> I've heard good things about Suse
<binarymutant> what's their package manager?
<netritious> yast
<netritious> me to. A real good friend of mine is a winders admin and thinks Suse is the shiz
<netritious> setting up centos next.
<binarymutant> is yast like apt-get or yum?
<netritious> *next=now
<binarymutant> or is it different?
<netritious> more like yum
<binarymutant> yum and apt-get are the same to me
<altg3k3> we used OpenSUSE for an info sec class in college.
<altg3k3> I was sitting there updating it, and sadly enough.. the teacher was like 'what are you doing?'
<netritious> they are all similar...install and upgrade packages
<binarymutant> I remember when red hat first did yum I was like so they finally copied apt
<altg3k3> 'updating...'
<altg3k3> And for an info sec class he used a HORRIBLE practice...
<altg3k3> su root...........
<netritious> what's wrong with su root?
<binarymutant> su root?
<binarymutant> why not just su
<altg3k3> Eh i've had people tell me it's bad practice because it sticks you as root
<altg3k3> instead of sudo
<binarymutant> :P
<binarymutant> sudo is the new way, pushed by ubuntu
<altg3k3> binarymutant, well, that's another comment on this guy.
<binarymutant> it's not a bad practice, could be considered an old practice though
<netritious> binarymutant: I've read that it's bad practice, but for all practicality, it comes in handy being root sometimes
<vychune> i have a question
<binarymutant> it's not a bad practice, that's just something Ubuntu has been pushing for years
<netritious> agreed
<binarymutant> though, if you have a team of admins a single root is silly
<netritious> yeah
<netritious> vychune: we don't tolerate questions
<binarymutant> just ask dude
<altg3k3> I'd just been told, from a sec standpoint, that it's risky since it leaves the terminal as the root user instead of timing out.
 * netritious is joking of course
<binarymutant> altg3k3, that doesn't make sense to
<binarymutant> me*
<netritious> well, for sudo binarymutant, by default you have a session expiry with privielage escalation
<netritious> *please excuse typos
<binarymutant> yes but that .lock is there for awhile
<binarymutant> that's a user error for not typing `exit`
<binarymutant> or closing the terminal, etc.
<netritious> +1,000,000 binarymutant
<binarymutant> sudo didn't always exist :D
<altg3k3> binarymutant, I'd agree, but considering he didn't even know how to update OpenSUSE.
<netritious> exactly
<netritious> lol
<altg3k3> sudo was apparently made as a babysitter for retards
<binarymutant> lol
<netritious> updates? on linux? I thought that was just for winders.
<binarymutant> lol
<altg3k3> at work, it is general policy that you mess with someone's computer if it is left unlocked.
<netritious> sorta like messing with someones FB account if it's left open in a browser :D
<altg3k3> yeah
<binarymutant> rm -rf ~/.*
<altg3k3> THAT only happened once.
<altg3k3> now I lock EVERYTHING.
<altg3k3> binarymutant, exactly
<altg3k3> sadly we're a windows envir
<binarymutant> you guys love malware
<altg3k3> so it's mostly flipping screens. or taking a screenshot of the desktop and removing all the icons.
<altg3k3> binarymutant, we actually are pretty efficient against it.
<binarymutant> :D
<netritious> windows has it's place. I don't get malware and virii. The last one I had was over 10 years ago.
<altg3k3> for a windows envir, I'm impressed by our lack of infections. lol
<netritious> i clean up plenty of systems that do get infected though
<binarymutant> :P
<netritious> which just goes to show you that an idiot is an idiot regardless of what OS is installed
<binarymutant> nah I can browse the same sites without worrying about that stuff
<binarymutant> or open any email :P
<netritious> well you do have a point...most malware payloads are directed at winders
<altg3k3> only due to market penetration
<altg3k3> I'd think my work would have more problems.. .and be targeted more (it's coming, though).
<altg3k3> we are healthcare IT.
<netritious> right, and that has changed with Android (market penetration)
<altg3k3> Yeah
<binarymutant> ah I have seen the android malware genome project
<netritious> what did you think binarymutant?
<binarymutant> idk I try not to
<netritious> lol
<altg3k3> LOL
<binarymutant> is it actually malware on android or is it people giving permissions to bad people?
<vychune> What would you do in this situation?: You are in bed fast asleep, when suddenly a boom sounds off into your room, and someone says (maybe your Mother) that they need your help with a computer problem
<vychune> (the boom is your door opening)
<binarymutant> vychune, unplug it
<binarymutant> oh
<binarymutant> vychune, have you seen IT Crowd? "Have you tried turning it off and on again"
<altg3k3> LOL. @ that reference.
<altg3k3> I need to get that for my ringtone..
<binarymutant> yeahh
<binarymutant> love that show
<vychune> now add this
<vychune> the problem is the need to search Google Maps for directions
<netritious> lol
<binarymutant> lol
<vychune> TO A CASINO
<vychune> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME SHE CAN'T SEE BIG ASS GOLD STRIKE?!?!?!?!?
<vychune> or USE A COMPUTER?!?!?
<binarymutant> the only Android malware stories I see are coming from msn & affiliates
<vychune> binarymutant: really?
<vychune> ive heard a few from friendsbut thats all
<binarymutant> yeah msn.com, zdnet, pcworld
<vychune> pcworld is with M$?
<binarymutant> all page 1 google
<vychune> who knew? lol
<binarymutant> uh
<vychune> (i know i should pay attention more lol)
<binarymutant> I'd say MS is pcworlds biggest revenue
<binarymutant> no facts to back up tho
<vychune> oh ok
<binarymutant> samething with zdnet
<binarymutant> no facts just guessing
<vychune> ah ok then
<binarymutant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCWorld_(magazine)#Controversy IDG "was pressuring him to avoid stories that were critical of major advertisers."
<binarymutant> I'm sure it doesn't just apply to Apple
<vychune> guess i gotta new a new PC mag
<binarymutant> You can keep ahead of magazines by following the right rss feeds :D
<vychune> oh yeah
<vychune> lol
<vychune> i keep up with OMG Ubuntu
<Unit193> Ehhh...
<binarymutant> keep ahead of OMG Ubuntu with this feed http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<binarymutant> straight from the devs blogs
<vychune> thank u
<binarymutant> oh oh, you could keep ahead of the devs blogs by following the ubuntu-devel mailing list :P
<binarymutant> and prolly keep ahead of that with the IRC channel lol
<binarymutant> brb
<vychune> smh lol
<binarymutant> Urbanterror!
<binarymutant> brb
<vychune> lol ok
<vychune> i love urban terror
<vychune> Unit193: didnt see you there whats up!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<vychune> cha doing
<vychune> ?
<Unit193> Not a ton right now, going to rVNC into sisters laptop tonight though to fix stuff up.
<wrst> netritious: i have been looking through the arch stuff, man they have gone to moderate to difficult
<netritious> wrst: so it's not just me?
<wrst> no the install used to be the easy part of it
<netritious> the only thing that was confusing for me was the bit about installing grub.
<netritious> *grub2
<wrst> i imagine from this line: AIF had to be dropped due to lack of maintenance and contributions. Of course we would appreciate it if people would start hacking on it to bring it up to par.
<wrst> they are looking for some help there
<wrst> i never made it that far netritious but about to give it a go
<wrst> netritious: the wiki has changed some since last night i would give it a few weeks and the docs will be good and probaly a few more and htey will have the Arch Installation Framework back up
<netritious> it's not so bad, just takes a minute
<binarymutant> wrst netritious what you guys talking about?
<binarymutant> ima dl the arch iso and see whats up
<wrst> binarymutant: you are greeted with a boot prompt with the arch install now
<binarymutant> downloading the iso
<binarymutant> you can't just type `boot`?
<binarymutant> or something
<wrst> nope
<binarymutant> hmm
<wrst> binarymutant: www.archlinux.org
<binarymutant> yeah downloading the iso now
<binarymutant> i'm going to see whats up
<wrst> check out the lead blog
<wrst> the docs haven't proably caught up with the change
<binarymutant> arch maintainers dont make too much sense. You don't have to drop something just bc it's not being actively developed
<wrst> binarymutant: may be something due to some of the recent changes possibly but i used a disk from 2010 and had no issues, i'm guessing its mainly because of grub2
<netritious> binarymutant: when you boot the latest iso, and choose to install, you are given a root prompt (bash).
<binarymutant> booting now
<binarymutant> weird
<netritious> yup
<binarymutant> welp looks like Arch is about to die
<netritious> lol
<binarymutant> no one is going to want to bootstrap an install
<netritious> linux snobs maybe, or veterans
<wrst> binarymutant: i think they just need someone to work on the installer i'm guessing
<netritious> the arch community at first glance looks to be like a bunch of snobs not willing to hand hold, but I get it, KISS and all.
<netritious>  You really learn something when you have to go through all the little processes that are typically automated in other distros.
<netritious> so on one spectrum there is LFS, then on the other a Live installer, and arch would be somewhere near the former.
<netritious> ubuntu wants to be friendly, b/c maybe you or someone you know will hear about it, install it, and maybe, just maybe, buy support.
<Unit193> Also, made to transistion windows users over so it has to be simple.
<binarymutant> urgh arch is grossing me out
<netritious> Yeah Unit193, a lot of distros seem to have that goal.
<netritious> yeah, it's like a step backwards.
<netritious> binarymutant: ^
<binarymutant> I don't want it to be LFS
<binarymutant> even gentoo doesn't require bootstrapping
<netritious> what's weird to me is that for a bootstrapped, supposedly minimal install, it still takes up almost 1GB.
<binarymutant> omg really?
<netritious> yep.
<binarymutant> it used to be a 300mb install
<netritious> df -h reported somewhere around 900+ MB...don't recall the exact number, but I was a little surprised.
<Unit193> Awwwh, and I kinda liked the idea of arch. :(
<wrst> Unit193: they will change this i'm sure
<netritious> binarymutant: I didn't purge the package cache after install though. idk how to do that with pacman. That might have something to do with it.
<Unit193> wrst: That's great.
<binarymutant> yeah maybe
<binarymutant> I might be going back to debian now
<wrst> netritious: that's likely it that is a pretty big part depending
<wrst> binarymutant: i like debian testing when it works
<binarymutant> sid is where I'd be going
<netritious> I pretty much rely on debian stable for server, ubuntu lts for desktop, kvm-qemu for vm's.
<wrst> binarymutant: only thing is its not meant to be used like arch is
<Unit193> LTS? Alrighty....
<netritious> *and winders for some dev stuff.
<binarymutant> wrst,  what do you mean?
<netritious> *and gaming
<Unit193> I may have to learn kvm, but not sure if hardware is good enough.
<netritious> Unit193: what's wrong with LTS?
<Unit193> Stale.
<netritious> debian stable seems more stale to me.
<Unit193> It is.
<binarymutant> very stale
<Unit193> Testing/Sid isn't bad.
<netritious> which is why I can live with ubuntu's staleness.
<wrst> but very stale = very stable :)
<binarymutant> unstable is great, it's very stable
<netritious> lol
<binarymutant> oxymoronic i know
<Unit193> wrst: Yes, good for servers.
<Unit193> netritious: Also, it helps to have all repos enabled.
<binarymutant> but we're talking about Visa sys admins thinking sid is unstable vs a home user
<binarymutant> idk if I want to reformat, I have a butt ton of programs on here ..
<netritious> Unit193: I used to be in the habit of enabling backports, but I don't any more. Had a few systems break.
<Unit193> Ah, no PPAs?
<netritious> very very rarely.
<Unit193> Seems like a sane idea.
<Unit193> Which is why I'd never do it. :P
<netritious> :)
<netritious> I would rather try to build from source before installing via PPA.
<netritious> unless it was my PPA repo of course :P
<netritious> It really doesn't matter now that virtualization exists...I can test if a PPA will work just by copying a disk image file and creating a new vm.
<netritious> *snapshot
<Unit193> I  know the firefox aurora PPA for example is made by the person that uploads it to Ubuntu main, so thats good.
<Unit193> that's
<netritious> yeah, as long as you don't mind beta testing.
<netritious> stupid centos. Almost as bad as arch. No networking 'cept localhost on default install. :P
<Unit193> Cent is a big older. :/
<binarymutant> alright installing debian again, this time I'm going to write down every package I need for my custom "base"
<netritious> nice. please share when you're done. ;)
<netritious> I'm curious what using a system with a WM and not a desktop is like, and using sid sounds like fun.
<binarymutant> back in a few
<RagnarokAngel> I really want a waffles.fm or what.cd invite
<chris4585> anyone know of a good alert program?
<chris4585> a very basic one
<RagnarokAngel> can't cron do alerts?
<chris4585> probably but I want a gui
<RagnarokAngel> I can't think of anything off the top of my head
<chris4585> I think osmo will do what I need
<chris4585> yeah osmo works good for alerts woot
<altg3k3> RagnarokAngel, what are those?
<RagnarokAngel> waffles and whatcd are private trackers dedicated to music
<altg3k3> Ohh
<RagnarokAngel> they sort of popped up as replacements to oink
<Juzzy> i used to have a what.cd acct
<Juzzy> but after 4+ yrs of not loggin on they killed it
<RagnarokAngel> They do that. My ratio on demonoid has me in a bracket that I don't think I can get deleted.
<altg3k3> anybody know if there are apps for using RDP from linux? including RDGateway?
<altg3k3> I can search.. didn't know if someone knew off-hand
<Unit193> Client or server?
<altg3k3> client.
<Unit193> Connect from, xfreerdp.
<Unit193> Bundled with remmina is what I like.
<Unit193> (and use)
<altg3k3> as in, if I can get permission to take a linux laptop to work and potentially use it for certain tasks. I'd probably need to RDP into a windows server.
<Unit193> I use RDP with vbox, works well.
<Unit193> http://www.freerdp.com/
<altg3k3> awesome, thank you.
<Unit193> Try apt-cache show centrifydc  as well if you have partner repo.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-22
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst  u here
<linuxman410> am trying out manjaro i like it
<wrst> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge well that is interesting
<pirate> :O
<pir8> aha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-23
<Omnifrog> this room needs more boobs
<Omnifrog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmnxF_WTOgg
<Omnifrog> you're welcome
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-24
<Omnifrog_> lol
<Omnifrog_> http://www.ebay.com/itm/City-of-Detroit-/130951248586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4d7aca&nma=true&si=ffVgigSs7NCTw7Jyb3QQfyqDX0g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
<Unit193> Howdy, chris4585.
<average_guy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/City-of-Detroit-/130951248586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4d7aca&nma=true&si=ffVgigSs7NCTw7Jyb3QQfyqDX0g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
<average_guy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/City-of-Detroit-/130951248586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4d7aca&nma=true&si=ffVgigSs7NCTw7Jyb3QQfyqDX0g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
<average_guy> oops, sry guys
<average_guy> pretty silly link tho
<Omnifrog_> haha. that link gets around
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-25
<average_guy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/City-of-Detroit-/130951248586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4d7aca&nma=true&si=ffVgigSs7NCTw7Jyb3QQfyqDX0g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
<average_guy> omg, i trying to connect to irssi thu PuTTY in win2008 and every time I click, it posts my clipboard
<average_guy> i suck at windows
<wrst> average_guy: right clicking?
<Unit193> You can change the settings in PuTTY, of course.
<wrst> yep
<Omnifrog_> this is what frogs do at night [link] http://imgur.com/a/ BW73J
<Unit193> http://imgur.com/a/BW73J
<Omnifrog_> oops
<wrst> Omnifrog: nothing more fun than cleaning out the fridge :)
<pirate> changin tha game its wiz khalifa mannn
<pirate> TENNESSEE
<pirate> ****************************YOU GUYS ARE MY FAVORITE*************8
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-26
 * pirate slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps average_guy around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps cyberanger around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps elijah-mbp around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps Juzzy around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps meetingology around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps Omnifrog around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps Omnifrog|pond around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps pace_t_zulu around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps pirate around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps pirate around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps pirate around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps Svpernova09 around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps twayneprice around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps Unit193 around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps wrst around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps xTEMPLARx around a bit with a large trout
 * pirate slaps pirate around a bit with a large trout
<wrst> hey pirate if you don't mind keep the spam down please people don't like being highlighted when not needed
<pirate> wow
<pirate> arent u the fun bunch
<pirate> faggots
<pirate> you can just /ignore me
<pirate> :D
<Omnifrog_> done
<Unit193> Mass highlights are generally against IRC etiquette.
<Unit193> Omnifrog_: Hellloooo.
<pirate> yeahhh this place is typically dead its not like i do it every five seconds but
<Omnifrog_> hi Unit193
<pirate> if you guys are so uptight i can pz da fack out my niggassssssss
<Omnifrog_> kids
<Unit193> Yep, fun people.
<Omnifrog_> I passed refrigerator repair 101 today
<Omnifrog_> \o/ working fridge again \o/
<Omnifrog_> not very complicated really
<Unit193> Nice, what was wrong?
<Omnifrog_> the defrost thermostat sensor went bad
<Omnifrog_> caused everything behind the rear panel to ice up
<Omnifrog_> http://i.imgur.com/6TEBTHc.jpg
<Omnifrog_> it's the tiny canister thing clipped to the cooling line on the right
<Omnifrog_> 31 bucks for that stupid little thing
<Omnifrog_> beats buying a new fridge though
<Unit193> Ah, our box freezer seems to be biting the dust.
<Omnifrog_> the hardest part is dealing with the contents of the fridge while you are working on it
<Unit193> Hah, indeed.  We've defrosted before, not fun.
<Omnifrog_> it took quite some time to move the food into alternate cold storage and getting the
<Unit193> Also when the power goes out or the freezer decides it was past time to defrost. >_>
<Omnifrog_> getting all the ice buildup melted was basically all day/over night
<Omnifrog_> on the bright side the fridge is really really clean now and I know what's behind the back wall of a fridge :D
<Unit193> :D
 * Omnifrog_ acquires a new skill: appliance repair
<wrst> well guess pirate won't be back... darn
<wrst> nice repair work Omnifrog
<Omnifrog_> good
<Omnifrog_> lol
<Omnifrog_> I've had enough of my own teenager today
<Omnifrog_> I don't need to hear from other peoples
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> he didn't stay for long....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-27
<wrst> wow over 6.5 million on the ubuntu edge already
<Chat6663> Hi
<pirate> hi
<pirate> how are you there chat6663
<Unit193> He quit.
<Unit193> He quit too.
<wrst> bunch of quitters
<Omnifrog> lol
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Ubuntu Forums attacked usernames and passwords stolen: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html  | Forums update:http://goo.gl/tZv5dG | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<Unit193> Yep, latest news is in #ubuntuforums, when not talking about cookies.
<wrst> cookies as in cookies like you eat?
 * wrst sees Unit193 is a big cheese there!
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Ubuntu Forums attacked usernames and passwords stolen: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html  | Forums status: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/update-on-status-regarding-re-opening-the-forums/754/42 | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki:
<wrst> thanks Unit193 they had a much better link
 * Unit193 isn't a big person. :P
<Unit193> Heh, sure.
<wrst> ha ha well big in influence Unit193 how is that
<Unit193> Still nope. :D
 * Unit193 just randomly got voiced by a mod, and hasn't been kicked yet.
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: No, I've been kicked before, but not in a bad way!  I've been kicked from #kubuntu-offtopic, #lubuntu-offtopic, and I *think* #xubuntu-offtopic... :P
<Unit193> (IS expects the forums to be back up on Monday.)
<Unit193> fastforward: Howdy.
<fastforward> Hey, how's it going?
<Unit193> Alive, and have coffee.  You?
<fastforward> No coffee today. Some sweet tea, but that's about it.
<fastforward> Trying to cut back on caffeine...
<Unit193> Ah, bummer.  Tea is good though.
<Unit193> (May not be the best before bed. >_> )
<wrst> howdy fastforward
<fastforward> Nope. I try not to drink any caffeine past 4 or 5... I can't sleep otherwise.
<fastforward> Hi, wrst
<fastforward> Is there usually someone in this room? I'm new to the group.
<Unit193> I'm normally here, but don't always "speak"
<wrst> fastforward: yes usually a little slow on the weekends
<wrst> lots of us lurkers also :)
<fastforward> Cool.
<fastforward> Well that's a little creepy... :D
<wrst> fastforward: you an Ubuntu user?
<wrst> fastforward: Unit193 and I resemble that remark :P
<fastforward> Yes, have been using it since 10.04. Went full time at 12.04, using it at work and home.
<wrst> cool fastforward
<wrst> the LTS releases are solid especially 10.04
<fastforward> Yeah, I noticed over the years that upgrading away from an LTS wasn't always the smoothest transition. I re-installed 12.04 at work, replacing 13.04 and it's been much less frustrating to use.
<fastforward> I did try Mint 15 w/ Cinnamon. It was slick, but honestly, I missed Unity. (Don't hurt me for that remark!)
<Unit193> Me?  Creepy? Nooooo, never! :P
 * Unit193 uses 13.04, and hears Unity is better with newer releases. :P
<fastforward> I had issues with 13.04, but it could have been my messing around with it that jacked it all up!
<Unit193> And, of course use whatever release you like best. :)
<fastforward> I'm in the Nashville area, btw. What about y'all?
<Unit193> I'm a little more North, and wrst is poked to answer too! ;P
<wrst> fastforward: cookeville
<fastforward> Cookeville? I'm sorry...
<fastforward> :)
<wrst> I was thinking the same about Nashville :)
<fastforward> Ha! I grew up in McMinnville and went to school at TTU for a little while.
<fastforward> So I know the area a bit.
<wrst> ha ha
<fastforward> I'm happy I found the group. I don't know anyone who really uses Linux around here.
<wrst> cool fastforward  I'm not as much of an Ubuntu user as I used to be but support it a lot with my family
<Unit193> (For now. ;) )
<Unit193> I use Xubuntu.
<wrst> I think xububtu is probably the best one right now if mir doesn't blow it up for everyone
<fastforward> I think I'm going to try Xubuntu out soon on an old laptop. I loaded Arch on it a couple weekends ago, but I've gotten stuck trying to install a DE.
<Unit193> Xubuntu isn't Unity, that's for sure.  Some think it's like Gnome2, but I did not like Gnome2. :P
<Unit193> (Xubuntu isn't made for old desktops, but works pretty well on some.)
<fastforward> Yeah, I was looking for a lighter distro to install, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Peppermint, etc. Just haven't gotten around to trying them yet.
<fastforward> Trying to install the Android SDK now and root and flash my Nexus 7 with CyanogenMod.
<Unit193> AntiX is pretty nice and Debian based, Flux by default.
<chris4585> just my personal preference, any distro or remake with a ubuntu base I don't really call light lol
<Unit193> Kind of, yeah, but Lubuntu isn't so bad.
<fastforward> :)
<chris4585> oh definitely
<fastforward> I've recently read about a few others, not Ubuntu based, that were lighter.
<Unit193> (Hence why I said AntiX.)
<Unit193> I have SliTaz in my PXE setup! \o/
<chris4585> slitaz is nice
<fastforward> Hadn't heard of AntiX
<fastforward> I was also considering CrunchBang. Any experience with  it?
<wrst> fastforward: you said arch??? :)
<wrst> not that I like that sort of thing ;)
<fastforward> Yes, I installed arch on a 7 year old laptop a couple weekends ago.
<fastforward> It's cool idea. I just don't know that I want to sit there and install every little thing.
<wrst> arch is my desktop os of choice, I install debian on servers, and ubuntu on everyone else's machines (for the time being depending on how crazy they go)
<wrst> fastforward: I can get it going now with a desktop gui in around 30 minutes if my internet is working as it should
<wrst> then "theoretically" you shouldn't have to do it again
<wrst> I usually go at least a year before I blow it up for the fun of it
<fastforward> I got stuck installing the DE, didn't have the time to sort it out.
<wrst> did you install your video drivers? that's usually the only hiccup
<fastforward> I believe so. I was trying out Enlightenment and I messed up the configuration. I got to the login screen, but it wouldn't load the gui because I saved something incorrectly, file path or something. I've slept since then and can hardly remember.
<fastforward> :)
<wrst> oh yeah well E is its on little beast in itself :)
<wrst> I see the appeal just not for me I use boring ol' gnome
<fastforward> It looked nice. Thought I would try it. What desktop do you use w/ Arch?
<pirate> smokin smokin tree
<wrst> fastforward: gnome
<wrst> as crazy as they have made it I still like it
<fastforward> 2 or 3?
<wrst> 3
<wrst> the extensions really help
<cyberanger> Personally I'm an openbox fan
<fastforward> OpenBox is cool. I tried out #! in VirtualBox and it's pretty awesome.
<wrst> yeah fastforward some people like awesome also ;)
<Unit193> And sawfish.
<Unit193> ...And ratpoison.
<cyberanger> I liked #! better in the older releases (9.04 comes to mind)
<cyberanger> my build is inspired by those years
<cyberanger> but they beat unity IMHO
<cyberanger> fastforward: my expirence with it has been great, but what makes openbox great is it's customizability
<cyberanger> fastforward: are you a work user, home user or both? (for linux)
<fastforward> I use it for both. I use Win7 and OSX some too, but mostly I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<cyberanger> chris4585: agreed, but it feels like for somebody who's just given a disc, lubuntu and xubuntu is a good balance on lightweight and mediumweight, respectively, while still being easy for them, what is it you run nowadays
<cyberanger> fastforward: webdev I'm guessing?
<fastforward> cyberranger: No, QA for a web dev company. Close. :)
<fastforward> (can't spell...)
<fastforward> :)
<cyberanger> I got the jist, to me that's an improvement
<cyberanger> less customer hassles, same for design headaches
<fastforward> I have some security apps that require Win7. Otherwise, I would drop Windows completely.
<fastforward> Yup. :)
 * cyberanger bites his tounge, trying to hold back a comment about oxymorons
<cyberanger> no QA for IE
<cyberanger> ?
<fastforward> We use BrowserStack and MS also free VMs for IE.
<cyberanger> ah, that works
<cyberanger> I've done sysadmin work, about to head to college again, not sure I want to keep on that path
<cyberanger> it's not about dislike, just thinking I may like something else more
<fastforward> I'm accidental QA, I was working towards sysadmin and life happened. :)
<fastforward> Are you looking to get out of IT completely?
<fastforward> Or just something different in tech?
<cyberanger> possibly, I'm going back as undeclared to help decide
<chris4585> cyberanger, oh definitely
<cyberanger> broadcast engineer isn't too different, it's one of the things on my radar
<chris4585> cyberanger, I'm currently running latest mint with cinnamon
<fastforward> cyberanger: Are you near Nashville?
<cyberanger> chris4585: nice, nice
<cyberanger> fastforward: athens, tn, for a few more days at least
<cyberanger> (college includes a move, guess this is news in this channel come to think of it)
<fastforward> It was nice talking and meeting everyone. About to go meet the fam for dinner.
<wrst> have fun fastforward, hang around anytime
<cyberanger> see ya fastforward
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-28
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hello chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-23
<Unit193> Hmmm, perhaps it'd be good to remove the 'next meeting' header: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam ?
<average_guy> :D That would be the most that has happened in here in quite some time Unit193
<Unit193> average_guy: Howdy.
<average_guy> hey Unit193, I've started testing iso's
<average_guy> fun times
<Unit193> Nice, think I've seen your name pop up a few times in -quality.  Mainbuntu or a flavor?
<Unit193> Heh, indeed.
 * Unit193 likes creating ISOs. :P
<average_guy> I have been doing a little of everything, but it is becoming more and more apparent that I should pick 1 or 2 and do those more thoroughly
<wrst> I would change that if ubuntu one would ever log me in...
<average_guy> am watching the tracker to see whats gets tested the least
<average_guy> hi wrst
<Unit193> wrst: Haha!  Good luck editing the wiki. :D
<wrst> stupid thing
<wrst> oh and nothing like trying to do something with the software center and needing a U1 account oh yeah a thing that is totally worthless now... grrrr
<Unit193> U1 isn't storage, they don't do that part anymore. :P
<Unit193> Can't you still install/remove without?
<wrst> oh I know
<wrst> Unit193: I don't know but last time I used it the login process worked about this smoothely
<Unit193> USC always gets purged too fast for me to open it. :D
<Unit193> Synaptic still has uses (package origins), but apt/apt-get/apt-cache are still my favored methods.
<wrst> well its a terrible implementation of a good way to do things
<wrst> well I'm an arch user so yeah ... I like command line installing of stuff so I know whats going on
<Unit193> And, you know I live in the mad house, so have to see what's going on. :P
<Unit193> Running systemd 214 on trusty, not really supported so much and packages with only an upstart job kind of fail a little.
<Unit193> wrst: I'd update it for you, but the wiki isn't liking me any better, sorry.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> yeah its a pain it seems
<Unit193> I got logged in, but it stalled after that.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-24
<Unit193> wrst: ...And now 500 Internal server error. :P
<wrst> for what?
<Unit193> The wiki. :P
<wrst> oh well it shoudl have been yesterday about this time :)
<Unit193> Fixored, so it would seem. \o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-20
<netritious> good morning
<bwmaker> Howdy
<netritious> hi bwmaker. ok Monday so far?
<bwmaker> Yeah, so far, so good. And you?
<netritious> four cups of coffee and still feel like I could go back to sleep heh
<netritious> if it starts raining I'm in real bad shape
<bwmaker> lol
<bwmaker> Yeah, I know what you mean. :)
<netritious> you use ubuntu bwmaker?
<bwmaker> Yup. Had to think for a minute, though. I switched back from Fedora to Ubuntu Gnome and they both practically look the same. :)
<bwmaker> Ubuntu Gnome on my work machine, Ubuntu Mate on my home machine, Ubuntu on my web server and Debian on RPi.
<netritious> haha nice
<netritious> haven't tried ubuntu gnome yet. I'm assuming it's gnome-shell?
<bwmaker> I do like Fedora, though. I also like Arch.
<bwmaker> Yes, I think so.
<bwmaker> netritious: How about you?
<netritious> I use ubuntu, debian, centos, pfsense (FreeBSD based) and getting around to openbsd.
<bwmaker> The BSDs sounds interesting, but I don't see anything enticing me to use them.
<netritious> I became well versed in freebsd back in the day, well before linux was practically everywhere
<netritious> a lot of what I liked about freebsd has changed though...seems installing binary packages is the preferred method of adding software now, but I personally prefer the "ports" system and building my packages form source.
<bwmaker> netritious: It's looking as if installing software is about to change again. Docker, Ubuntu Snappy Core, CoreOS - if they get their way, everything will be a container. Not sure how I feel about that as a widespread practice, but I believe it can certainly have it's place.
<netritious> I'm still undecided about Docker. Anytime I feel like tech is being evangelized I get suspicious.
<bwmaker> I tend to agree with that.
<bwmaker> It seems people often latch on to the wrong reasons.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-21
<bwmaker> Switched back to Fedora on my work machine last night. I think I should have just left it on 15.05.
<bwmaker> :-D
<wrst> bwmaker: just go arch, you will never go back :)
<bwmaker> I did. And I did. :-)
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> :D
<wrst> hello Unit193
<bwmaker> wrst: I loved Arch, but there was some compatibility with work stuff and Python 3 that I couldn't reasonably resolve.
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> yeah arch using the python command as python 3 caused some issues early on when they made that transition
<bwmaker> All of our work stuff is python 2. I know there's virtualenv and probably some way to do it, but I gave myself a timebox to make it work and it didn't work out.
<wrst> yeah I'm sure that would have been a bit of a mess all the packages expecting 'python' to be python 3 and all your work stuff expecting it to be python 2
<wrst> would certainly not be worth my feeble brain figuring that out
<wrst> afternoon netritious
<netritious> afternoon wrst! working hard or hardly working?
<netritious> Canonical should make their slogan "Dare to be Different" lol...all the fuss over snappy, mir, systemd..I just don't get it.
<netritious> I do get what people are complaining about, but I don't get why people care so much about it.
<bwmaker> Humans like to find a tribe. I don't think a lot of people using a Linux distro will really know if it's using systemd or not.
<bwmaker> They read a couple articles about it, heard a podcast from someone they trust and they decided to pick a side.
<bwmaker> I kinda like the small bits I've used systemd for.
<netritious> I honestly have zero experience with systemd, but as long as there is something like rc.local then I'm set.
<netritious> occasionally I do need something to start on boot and using rc.local is how I typically implement it.
<netritious> bwmaker: isn't there going to be sysvinit compatibility? sort of like how upstart and sysvinit work side-by-side now?
<bwmaker> I'm not really sure. I'm well versed with it. I used it a bit in Arch, but not much more than that.
<netritious> ok, looks like there are some incompatibilities http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Incompatibilities/
<netritious> I guess problems with incompatibilities will fall mainly on service developers who have to code for and package for stated incompatibilities.
<netritious> along the lines of "if systemd, use this boot script, and if not, use this other -- works with all things not systemd -- boot script"
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-24
<Unit193> 'Fishing. What you get when you mix beer and sunburns.'
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-25
<|Ubik|> yeah, I used mapaddress I think
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-26
 * Unit193 waves to Omnifrog.
<Omnifrog> o/
<Unit193> Omnifrog: I did a few manual installs in vbox, it can be quite fun.  I kind of wrote up a doc on it, but of course don't want to be linking to it in an official support channel. :P
<Omnifrog> my question is more idle pondering then anything
<Unit193> Then here: https://sigma.unit193.net/~unit193/docs/no-installer.html
<Omnifrog> ahha!
<Omnifrog> the thing is...
<Omnifrog> I was one of those lazy turds that looked at the Debian way of life and said, "Ya know... if I just wait a little while someone with come up with Ubuntu and then I can be lazy "
<Omnifrog> and since the mid 2000's that strategy has worked pretty well
<Omnifrog> give me a fucking next button
<Omnifrog> hahahaha
<Unit193> You asked... :P
<Unit193> Ubiquity comes with those shiny buttons.
<Omnifrog> oh, I'm just being an ass , nevermind me
<Omnifrog> I was genuinely curious
<Omnifrog> it seems like a thing Linux should have
<Unit193> Also: ArchLinux.
<Unit193> :P
<Omnifrog> I've had multi boot systems since the 90's and it never occurred to me that that option should be a feature till tonight
<Unit193> IMO, it's a fun way to install, though encrypted LVM does indeed make it a tad harder.
<Unit193> However, ubiquity's decompressing an already installed system from a squashfs and running a few postinstall scripts is certainly faster...
<Omnifrog> I dont really have a need for encryption right now
<Unit193> My netbook leaves the house, I don't like that it leaves the house unencrypted.
<Omnifrog> I rarely leave the house with such devices
<Omnifrog> I still have a flip phone and there are no plans for that to change
<Unit193> No cell, people can contact you that way.  I don't like people. :----D
<Omnifrog> when I'm on the go I want the dumbest tech possible in my pocket
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> this must be the Ted Kaczynski support group
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: That's a good one.
 * cyberanger gives krytarik the boot
<krytarik> :)
 * cyberanger couldn't fit in those boots anymore anyways ;-)
<krytarik> 12s?  They'd fit me if so.
<cyberanger> lol
<minasota> Why does this channel exist? lol, it's kind of lame "ubunut-us-tn" really??
<minasota> At least be honest and rename it
<Omnifrog> you cant rename it
<Omnifrog> just ask chanserv
<minasota> Ted could rename it
<Omnifrog> Ted's not here
<Omnifrog> also, the new HDD, SSD and DVD drives are here! so time to rip this box apart and get to some much needed maintenance!
<Omnifrog> bbib
<Unit193> Nice, have fun.
<minasota> Who here has a steady job?
<minasota> Unit193: NRBD OSAR KUOD WSN4 IODA YND5
<Unit193> Pretty sure that's not English.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-27
<minasota> It is...
<minasota> 531246 is the key
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-30
<cyberanger> Hello everybody having a good time
<cyberanger> Fun youth ministry trip has me offline for 24 more hours
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-31
<minasota> thought this was a nice move on Debian's part https://onion.debian.org/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-26
<Ubik> hah
<Ubik> I mowed last night.
<Ubik> wasn't happy about it but I did it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-27
<Omnifrog> I have about an entire week of mowing ahead of me this week
<Omnifrog> I'm less than thrilled about it as well
<cyberanger> No mowing for me....
<Unit193> Lucky.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-28
<Omnifrog> gah
<Omnifrog> forcing an upgrade of xubuntu to 18.04.1 seems to have rendered my grand daughters computer somewhat .... dead
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-29
<Omnifrog> ok, new install
<Omnifrog> let the old computer games begin
<Omnifrog> success !
